# UKBFF FINALS, WHAT DID YOU THINK?!?!



## Jojo 007

Having spent the whole of the weekend backstage helping Fivos take pictures, we didn't get to see the show, although I did run round the front a couple of times!

Could not believe Barny didn't win his class, thought his condition was excellent, and from the back when I saw the comparisons I thought he had easily won :confused1: Gutted for him!

Watched the fitness class and again was amazed at the standard for a British title:lol: is it just me that feels this way?!?!

Fiv took quality pics of most the competitors backstage, got a little hectic at times! Shame we couldn't see the show from the front but got to see the competitors backstage and saw some impressive physiques..

What did you guys make of the show?!?!

What did you guys make of the show ?!?


----------



## GM-20

i enjoyed the show.

i felt sorry for barney as he did bring a great package.

however haraldis was to much. BB'ing is not just about condition.

haraldis had him on shape, structure, size, proportion and he also had that wow factor to him. muscle on muscle- a true freak! when he turned to the back it was lights out! crazy width and thickness. also the most muscular was crazy.

my only gripe was that the judging was not consistant.


----------



## big silver back

To be honest it was a great show but i cant get my head around what the judge want :confused1: I didn't win my qualifier because they dont like the big freaky look ( not that i think i am) its more about symetry etc, Yet at the british they went for the bigger boys, I had Barney as the easy winner!


----------



## Jojo 007

GM-20 said:


> i enjoyed the show.
> 
> i felt sorry for barney as he did bring a great package.
> 
> however haraldis was to much. BB'ing is not just about condition.
> 
> haraldis had him on shape, structure, size, proportion and he also had that wow factor to him. muscle on muscle- a true freak! when he turned to the back it was lights out! crazy width and thickness. also the most muscular was crazy.
> 
> my only gripe was that the judging was not consistant.


Hmmmm maybe we will have to agree to disagree, yes that guy was huge and thick, but I think bb is also about condition not just size, from the back he was a lot smoother in the legs to Barney, did you see Barneys glutes?!?!


----------



## Jojo 007

big silver back said:


> To be honest it was a great show but i cant get my head around what the judge want :confused1: I didn't win my qualifier because they dont like the big freaky look ( not that i think i am) its more about symetry etc, Yet at the british they went for the bigger boys, I had Barney as the easy winner!


So many people seemed to have him as the easy winner too.....

I think everyone is totally confused as to what the judges are looking for lol


----------



## oaklad

i agree with u100s barney had a better all round package, haroldas was quite smooth but huge.

standard overall was excellent think it made it better as there were quite a few known names missing so gave a few others chance to step up. was impressed with the guy who came third in supers not sure of his name??


----------



## jw007

Jojo 007 said:


> Hmmmm maybe we will have to agree to disagree, yes that guy was huge and thick, but I think bb is also about condition not just size, from the back he was a lot smoother in the legs to Barney, did you see Barneys glutes?!?!


Its also about size not just condition

Its supposed to be bodybuilding not bodyshrinking

Just because you cant get super massive, so diet yourself away to super emaciated, then complain you dont win as other dude wsnt as ripped?/

Do me a favour, As its subjective in any case, Ideally I would like to see mass monsters ripped to bone rule

Coming a close 2nd tho, I would favour a super massive cartoon proportioned slightly off dude over a mega ripped swimmer any day


----------



## clarkey

I had Barny as the winner he was peeled from the front and back and has a great look about him. You could see that he was very dissapointed when he got 2nd.


----------



## Jojo 007

jw007 said:


> Its also about size not just condition
> 
> Its supposed to be bodybuilding not bodyshrinking
> 
> Just because you cant get super massive, so diet yourself away to super emaciated, then complain you dont win as other dude wsnt as ripped?/
> 
> Do me a favour, As its subjective in any case, Ideally I would like to see mass monsters ripped to bone rule
> 
> Coming a close 2nd tho, I would favour a super massive cartoon proportioned slightly off dude over a mega ripped swimmer any day


Barney was bigger last year I'd say but came in tighter and much better overall package this year, he certainly didn't diet to super emaciated green boy lol

At the end of the day it's all bout personal preference at the judges table..


----------



## Jojo 007

jw007 said:


> Its also about size not just condition
> 
> Its supposed to be bodybuilding not bodyshrinking
> 
> Just because you cant get super massive, so diet yourself away to super emaciated, then complain you dont win as other dude wsnt as ripped?/
> 
> Do me a favour, As its subjective in any case, Ideally I would like to see mass monsters ripped to bone rule
> 
> Coming a close 2nd tho, I would favour a super massive cartoon proportioned slightly off dude over a mega ripped swimmer any day


Do me a favour?! lol maybe u just prefer the smooth cant get into any proper condition kinda look?!?


----------



## 3752

from what i saw Haroldas condition did come through when he posed but i still say that Barney had enough size, shape and amazing condition to have beaten a off condition haoraldos....i agree with Joe that it is bodybuilding and not a dieting comp BUT the winner should have the best of both not just size or just condition....

this was the debate when zack was not winning his class until he brought the combination of both to the stage then BOOM lights out.....this is also why Alvin beat Haraldas for the overall because he had both size and condition.....

Haraldas has a awesome physique 2nd to non on the UK scene for cartoon like muscle but he does need to be tighter, i am not saying he needs to be shredded like Barney was but definatly a good 7-10lbs from what he was yesterday as if he gets his card he will have to in the Pro ranks......

just want to make this clear that i am not insulting any ones physique as they all have better physiquews than me.....just my opinion before i get slammed


----------



## Cheese

The biggest "Oh my God" of the weekend award goes to Lisa from the physique Class, absolutely enormous. I think she was the most talked about too.

Big shout out to Tony Bailey who although wasn't happy with 3rd i think did fantastic, having came 2nd in the u80's last year packed on lean mass and made a massive impact on the u90's this year.

Force to be reckoned with next year when he has a few more kg's in his ar5enal.

What are your opinions of the intermediates over 90kg's class the guy who came 2nd thought he had it in the bag and so did 90% of the crowd from what i could tell?


----------



## Fivos

GM-20 said:


> i enjoyed the show.
> 
> i felt sorry for barney as he did bring a great package.
> 
> however haraldis was to much. BB'ing is not just about condition.
> 
> haraldis had him on shape, structure, size, proportion and he also had that wow factor to him. muscle on muscle- a true freak! when he turned to the back it was lights out! crazy width and thickness. also the most muscular was crazy.
> 
> my only gripe was that the judging was not consistant.


Haroldis was to much..you gotta be joking mate! The guy had a distended stomach which the jusdges were supposed to mark down, smooth glutes and hams..yea he was big but bodybuilding is more than that...Barny DESTROYED him on back shots...think you need to go to specsavers pronto!! (and if thats what you really think then James L wouldnt have won the overall in 2008!!!!!!!!!!!!)


----------



## jw007

Jojo 007 said:


> Barney was bigger last year I'd say but came in tighter and much better overall package this year, he certainly didn't diet to super emaciated green boy lol
> 
> At the end of the day it's all bout personal preference at the judges table..





Jojo 007 said:


> Do me a favour?! lol maybe u just prefer the smooth cant get into any proper condition kinda look?!?


I prefer the look that clearly the trained and respected judges agreed with


----------



## Guest

see maxine cook won again. 2 years in a row. id go for 3!!


----------



## Fivos

Also lets remember if you have qualified for the finals you clearly have enough muscle size...so for me its about condition (otherwise you wouldnt have qualified).

Its easy to say who you thought won when you are 30ft away but when you are backstage and you can see compeitiors from 1ft then you can clearly see condition and clear separation between muscle groups (something tha Barny had in abundance!!!)...

Fivos


----------



## Tinytom

Fivos do you have any comparison shots from the U100s


----------



## Fivos

Tinytom said:


> Fivos do you have any comparison shots from the U100s


Hi Tom unfortunately not, Haroldis didnt want his photo taken i acutally think he was emabarrased he won...


----------



## Fivos

Fivos


----------



## Tinytom

thats pretty crazy conditioning.

Makes you wonder if other factors apart from physique made a difference.


----------



## 3752

me and Barney don't see eye to eye but you have to pay respect to the level of conditioning along with size he has acheived....awesome glutes and Hams


----------



## Tinytom

Fivos said:


> Hi Tom unfortunately not, Haroldis didnt want his photo taken i acutally think he was emabarrased he won...


I meant on stage 

Or was Eric the only guy allowed to take on stage?


----------



## Fivos

Tinytom said:


> I meant on stage
> 
> Or was Eric the only guy allowed to take on stage?


Oh :whistling: yea just eric and a couple of others...

Fivos


----------



## Fivos

Tinytom said:


> thats pretty crazy conditioning.
> 
> Makes you wonder if other factors apart from physique made a difference.


What like The Beef bannor on stage with Haroldis on it? :whistling:

Fivos


----------



## Magic Torch

Why dont you lot speak english, I hate reading between the lines...I cant :lol:


----------



## MissBC

barney looks awesome in those pics and looked wicked on stage! i think he totally got mugged off, he deserved to win that hands down!


----------



## jw007

Seems to be some blurring in detail in Barneys delts????


----------



## defdaz

Haroldas looks pretty damn good here. Striated quads in the abs and thigh shot. Looks like a good 1st place to me.

Edit: Can't believe I'm agreeing with jw on something!! :lol:


----------



## Fivos

defdaz said:


> Haroldas looks pretty damn good here. Striated quads in the abs and thigh shot. Looks like a good 1st place to me.
> 
> Edit: Can't believe I'm agreeing with jw on something!! :lol:


Daz on the 2nd day his glutes were smooth and you can clearly see his lower abs are watery...he just didnt have the clear separation between musle groups like Barny did. The jusdges just went for Size...


----------



## Guest

Fivos said:


> Daz on the 2nd day his glutes were smooth and you can clearly see his lower abs are watery...he just didnt have the clear separation between musle groups like Barny did. *The jusdges just went for Size...[/*QUOTE]
> 
> he has the shape aswell based on that vid. so he has size and shape, 2 out of the three criteria and loses on condition. so wins 2-1?? thats a clear winner in every other sport


----------



## defdaz

I'm just never going to agree that condition should be a bigger determining factor in placings than size and shape. Sorry Fiv.


----------



## defdaz

Overall showdown. Dean should have won this based on condition then, right?


----------



## Jojo 007

Barney had size, shape and condition so that's 3 points ....not 2 to only having size and shape, so therefore that would be 3-2 to Barney....in any sport that's a clear winner pmsl!


----------



## Guest

Jojo 007 said:


> Barney had size, shape and condition so that's 3 points ....not 2 to only having size and shape, so therefore that would be 3-2 to Barney....in any sport that's a clear winner pmsl!


so he was outright bigger and symmetrically better than haroldas??


----------



## jw007

Jojo 007 said:


> Barney had size, shape and condition so that's 3 points ....not 2 to only having size and shape, so therefore that would be 3-2 to Barney....in any sport that's a clear winner pmsl!


H DWARFED him:lol: :lol:

How can he have had size??

As for shape, H is like a super hero cartoon character, The ultimate freaky shape required to do well in Bding and impress the masses..

Dont get me wrong that Barney dude looked good

But realistically Haroldas is the better bet for future achievements and success

Sounds to me what you are saying is that UKBFF judges are a bunch of fcktards that dont know ar5e from elbow??? :confused1: :confused1:

I would suggest this is highly disprectfull, as we all know every one needs respects in this business


----------



## Jojo 007

1russ100 said:


> so he was outright bigger and symmetrically better than haroldas??


How many classes are won at the Olympia with smooth legs?


----------



## Fivos

defdaz said:


> Overall showdown. Dean should have won this based on condition then, right?


The Difference between Barny and Haroldis is a lot different from Dean and Alvin...Both Dean and Alvin had no distention of the stomach which like i said the Judges said would be marked down for.

Fivos


----------



## Guest

Jojo 007 said:


> How many classes are won at the Olympia with smooth legs?


that wasnt the question! and it wasnt the olympia. 

bottom line. haroldas -bigger. haroldas- symetry .barney - condition

full time score 2-1:beer:


----------



## Fivos

jw007 said:


> H DWARFED him:lol: :lol:
> 
> How can he have had size??
> 
> As for shape, H is like a super hero cartoon character, The ultimate freaky shape required to do well in Bding and impress the masses..
> 
> Dont get me wrong that Barney dude looked good
> 
> But realistically Haroldas is the better bet for future achievements and success
> 
> Sounds to me what you are saying is that UKBFF judges are a bunch of fcktards that dont know ar5e from elbow??? :confused1: :confused1:
> 
> I would suggest this is highly disprectfull, as we all know every one needs respects in this business


Mate was you there or were you at home on you pc looking at other sites on you lappy...:laugh:

So you are saying they judge on who they think has a better future?

How many cartoon characters have wide thick waist?

The judges got it wrong plain and simple and if thats disrespectful to the judges then ill be direspectful every day of the week! 

Fivos


----------



## Jojo 007

So what did we make of the bodyfitness class? Was interesting to see Jayne, Maxine and Jo up there again....Jo brought a completely different look to last year....didn't get to see this class properly though as every time I ran round to see it they were all sent off again and told to come back later Lol!


----------



## Fivos

1russ100 said:


> that wasnt the question! and it wasnt the olympia.
> 
> bottom line. haroldas -bigger. haroldas- symetry .barney - condition
> 
> full time score 2-1:beer:


Jojo007 is saying that this is the best show were you could turn pro..she has seen the olympia up close so knows what she is talking about. Haroldos bigger doesnt even come into the equation...as for symetry no way...

Fivos


----------



## Jojo 007

1russ100 said:


> that wasnt the question! and it wasnt the olympia.
> 
> bottom line. haroldas -bigger. haroldas- symetry .barney - condition
> 
> full time score 2-1:beer:


I'm sorry I thought most these guys are trying to win there pro card to compete in said organisations lol


----------



## jw007

Fivos said:


> Mate was you there or were you at home on you pc looking at other sites on you lappy...:laugh:
> 
> So you are saying they judge on who they think has a better future?
> 
> How many cartoon characters have wide thick waist?
> 
> The judges got it wrong plain and simple and if thats disrespectful to the judges then ill be direspectful every day of the week!
> 
> Fivos


I was oiling Big H up back stage mate

I also oiled Barney up

TBH Barney felt A LOT softer, especially in glute area..

I saw you, But you prob didnt see me, I was huge dude with slightly distended tummy

You seemed to be too busy feverently taking pics of all classic dudes as inspiration

:lol: :lol:


----------



## ah24

1russ100 said:


> bottom line. haroldas -bigger. haroldas- symetry .barney - condition
> 
> full time score 2-1:beer:


Haroldas is bigger yes, but I wouldn't say he has the symmetary. I prefer Barnies shape. Though as jw said, Haroldas has that cartoon like musculature which is impressive.

Personally, I'd have placed Barny over Haroldas.


----------



## defdaz

I guess it's pretty good going by the judges if there's only one controversial placing this year. :thumb:


----------



## Jojo 007

jw007 said:


> I was oiling Big H up back stage mate
> 
> I also oiled Barney up
> 
> TBH Barney felt A LOT softer, especially in glute area..
> 
> I saw you, But you prob didnt see me, I was huge dude with slightly distended tummy
> 
> You seemed to be too busy feverently taking pics of all classic dudes as inspiration
> 
> :lol: :lol:


Quite amusing coming from u green boy! Oiling up ****s were we, suits you sir!


----------



## defdaz

3rd place guy look amazing in this shot!


----------



## Fivos

jw007 said:


> I was oiling Big H up back stage mate
> 
> I also oiled Barney up
> 
> TBH Barney felt A LOT softer, especially in glute area..
> 
> I saw you, But you prob didnt see me, I was huge dude with slightly distended tummy
> 
> You seemed to be too busy feverently taking pics of all classic dudes as inspiration
> 
> :lol: :lol:


Mate im worried about how you new Barney was softer in his Glutes thats not ALPHA!!!! 

You should have said hello but i can see i would of easily intermidated you :lol: :lol:

Fivos


----------



## Fivos

defdaz said:


> 3rd place guy look amazing in this shot!


They way the judged this class then Cecil should of won!!

Fivos


----------



## jw007

Jojo 007 said:


> Quite amusing coming from u green boy! *Oiling up ****s were we*, suits you sir!


Really only true test of condition

And unless you oiled up every ar5e that day, I suggest Im more qualified to comment on "hardness"


----------



## Jojo 007

defdaz said:


> 3rd place guy look amazing in this shot!


Barney has forgotten to pose, he looks very confused, don't blame him


----------



## jw007

defdaz said:


> 3rd place guy look amazing in this shot!


Fck I had to do a double take

From that pic Barney looks an easy 3rd

No cuts at all on display in his thighs, and Guns look V.small

However I hope thats just a bad pic


----------



## Jojo 007

jw007 said:


> Really only true test of condition
> 
> And unless you oiled up every ar5e that day, I suggest Im more qualified to comment on "hardness"


Don't usually oil up mens bottoms but spend quite a lot of time backstage around the world at bodybuilding shows like the Olympia, heard of it?! Now get back to what you good at.....rubbing up naked mens ****s lol!


----------



## jw007

Fivos said:


> Mate im worried about how you new Barney was softer in his Glutes thats not ALPHA!!!!
> 
> You should have said hello but i can see i would of easily intermidated you :lol: :lol:
> 
> Fivos


I did say hello, TBH i think your "tummiest" as because of my distension its like you ignored me on purpose 

Jojo oils up your ar5e, is she not ALPHA???


----------



## defdaz

Hmmm.










Loving the claw hand!! :lol:


----------



## D92

WTF i thought barney must be the black guy the way you lot are going on.....if barney is the guy on the left then he deserved 3rd and nothing more the other two look a lot better.


----------



## Jojo 007

D92 said:


> WTF i thought barney must be the black guy the way you lot are going on.....if barney is the guy on the left then he deserved 3rd and nothing more the other two look a lot better.


Does it look like Barney is posing there?!?! Pmsl


----------



## oaklad

he didnt pose for the end shots seemed a little ****ed off to be honest so that shots not a good one to go on


----------



## Guest

Fivos said:


> Jojo007 is saying that this is the best show were you could turn pro..*she has seen the olympia up close so knows what she is talking about.* Haroldos bigger doesnt even come into the equation...as for symetry no way...
> 
> Fivos


ive seen eric clapton live but im no expert on playing the guitar


----------



## Fivos

defdaz said:


> Hmmm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Loving the claw hand!! :lol:


Smooth Glutes no lower back detail!

Fivos


----------



## Fivos

1russ100 said:


> ive seen eric clapton live but im no expert on playing the guitar


Well thats a dumb a$s statement! :tongue:


----------



## Fivos

jw007 said:


> Really only true test of condition
> 
> And unless you oiled up every ar5e that day, I suggest Im more qualified to comment on "hardness"


Ha Ha OWNED!!! Hardness you ? you cant even hit a side chest correctly...now go back to school boy 

Fivos


----------



## bigbear21

the haroldas debate will go on for quite some while i have no doubt, having not been at the show i cant comment on how they looked on the day and web photos however good they are do not tell the whole story. One of haroldas' big pluses is his structure and balance now how much you allow this and his size to compensate for poorer conditioning than the guy stood next to him is a personal thing. I personally like the fuller look i find alot of guys when they come in super shreeded their physiques tend to look a little disjointed and dont flow too well.

Anyway what im really wanting to know about is the o175 classic class a few people have told me they felt Kami should of placed higher at the end of the day this is supposed to be physiques like frank zane not a weight capped bb class so with this in mind any comments?


----------



## Jojo 007

1russ100 said:


> ive seen eric clapton live but im no expert on playing the guitar


Yawn yawn yawwwwwwwwwwwwn!


----------



## jw007

Fivos said:


> Ha Ha OWNED!!! Hardness you ? you cant even hit a side chest correctly...now go back to school boy
> 
> Fivos


That was below belt









But at least i can take a good photo


----------



## Guest

From the vids, I would have given the win to big H.

Seems to me, (ndont really follow BB) that every time a BB thread like this come up, whether its a local comp or the Olympia. There is always difference of opinion on placings.

I dont see this ever changing either. Judging a physique is too subjective and personal to be able to produce a undisputed winner.


----------



## BigStew

This Barney/Haraldas type debate is not new, it happens all the time, over & over in all competitions.

I'm on the Barney side myself, absolutely outstanding condition, of course he had size & shape, he just wasn't a 'cartoon' character!! (& aren't cartoon characters meant to be a source of ridicule, humour, satire etc??)

One question for those that think condition is not too important....

How far are you willing to let the out of condition look go, 90%, 80%, down to 50%?

NOBODY would ever make it in the pro ranks without being spot on! & the argument that this is not a pro show don't hold as that's what they are ALL aspiring to be!!


----------



## defdaz

Fivos said:


> Smooth Glutes no lower back detail!
> 
> Fivos


Stop looking at his **** Fiv, I'm getting worried! :lol: I see amazing back, delts, arms, legs. Funny how opinions and viewpoints are so different. :thumbup1:


----------



## Magic Torch

bigbear21 said:


> Anyway what im really wanting to know about is the o175 classic class a few people have told me they felt Kami should of placed higher at the end of the day this is supposed to be physiques like frank zane not a weight capped bb class so with this in mind any comments?


Its being judges by the same ppl that judge all the other classes so it will be judged like anyother class IMO


----------



## big silver back

My point is, i couldn't give a f... who won but the judgeing criteria should be the same thoughout, dont go for size in one class then condtition in another!


----------



## Fivos

defdaz said:


> Stop looking at his **** Fiv, I'm getting worried! :lol: I see amazing back, delts, arms, legs. Funny how opinions and viewpoints are so different. :thumbup1:


 :thumb:  :laugh: :thumb:


----------



## 3752

looking at the pics that i have seen although barney was well above H on condition i do think that the judges probably felt that H's condition was not that much off that his shape and size could not make it up for the win......i must admit after seeing some pics that i think the decision was right......

many are focusing on either size or condition but when you look at both and compare the two guys H does come out on top in my opinion......i do think it is not the best way to portray yourself when the results are announced to be p1ssed off onstage and Barney in that picture looks fukced off.....(you cannot compare the pic though as Barney is not posing)

what else has to be remembered is that it is all about the best after all the compulsories have been done not just one or two shots....


----------



## BigStew

jw007 said:


> Fck I had to do a double take
> 
> From that pic Barney looks an easy 3rd
> 
> No cuts at all on display in his thighs, and Guns look V.small
> 
> However I hope thats just a bad pic


If you were there, you'd have seen how disappointed Barney was & no he didn't pose as he knew/thought he'd been robbed. He even picked up his trophy & walked off stage before Eric said, "winner on his own."


----------



## Fivos

Pscarb said:


> looking at the pics that i have seen although barney was well above H on condition i do think that the judges probably felt that H's condition was not that much off that his shape and size could not make it up for the win......i must admit after seeing some pics that i think the decision was right......
> 
> many are focusing on either size or condition but when you look at both and compare the two guys H does come out on top in my opinion......i do think it is not the best way to portray yourself when the results are announced to be p1ssed off onstage and Barney in that picture looks fukced off.....(you cannot compare the pic though as Barney is not posing)
> 
> what else has to be remembered is that it is all about the best after all the compulsories have been done not just one or two shots....


Paul whos pictures were you looking at? Do they show real detail etc?

Fivos


----------



## defdaz

big silver back said:


> My point is, i couldn't give a f... who won but the judgeing criteria should be the same thoughout, dont go for size in one class then condtition in another!


Good point bsb. :thumbup1:


----------



## Jojo 007

Can we talk about the girls now please?!?! Lol


----------



## Guest

big silver back said:


> My point is, i couldn't give a f... who won but the judgeing criteria should be the same thoughout, dont go for size in one class then condtition in another!


x2


----------



## defdaz

Pscarb said:


> looking at the pics that i have seen although barney was well above H on condition i do think that the judges probably felt that H's condition was not that much off that his shape and size could not make it up for the win......i must admit after seeing some pics that i think the decision was right......
> 
> many are focusing on either size or condition but when you look at both and compare the two guys H does come out on top in my opinion......i do think it is not the best way to portray yourself when the results are announced to be p1ssed off onstage and Barney in that picture looks fukced off.....(you cannot compare the pic though as Barney is not posing)
> 
> what else has to be remembered is that it is all about the best after all the compulsories have been done not just one or two shots....


Good post. :thumbup1:


----------



## defdaz

Jojo 007 said:


> Can we talk about the girls now please?!?! Lol


They looked incredible!


----------



## Guest

Jojo 007 said:


> Can we talk about the girls now please?!?! Lol


maxine cook again? she was miles ahead last year but cosed gap this year would you say?


----------



## Guest

defdaz said:


> They looked incredible!


x2, whos the one in blue? Jesus thats some size!


----------



## coco

i was there, haroldas was winner in my eyes

i really like his look,

top 3 girls were outstanding!!


----------



## Dagman72

mikex101 said:


> x2, whos the one in blue? Jesus thats some size!


Renne, sorry cannot remember surname :cursing:

Both had size trust me.


----------



## sizar

Great show .. but lights were CRAZY bright .. the guys looked much better when they were standing on the side .. than under the light.. but over all great show


----------



## Jojo 007

Dagman72 said:


> Renne, sorry cannot remember surname :cursing:
> 
> Both had size trust me.


Rene Campbell.....she has put on so much size in the past couple of years I remember when I first saw her compete...at an NPA show I think...


----------



## Guest

Dagman72 said:


> Renne, sorry cannot remember surname :cursing:
> 
> *Both had size trust me*.


I bet, just in that shot she looks really good.


----------



## Dagman72

Jojo 007 said:


> Rene Campbell.....she has put on so much size in the past couple of years I remember when I first saw her compete...at an NPA show I think...


Thanks Jojo for the name :thumb:

Mikex - just the pic mate.

Really liked the lady who came third, for her height she had some nice size/thickness on her (again forgot name :cursing: :cursing.


----------



## Jojo 007

Dagman72 said:


> Thanks Jojo for the name :thumb:
> 
> Mikex - just the pic mate.
> 
> Really liked the lady who came third, for her height she had some nice size/thickness on her (again forgot name :cursing: :cursing.


Think her name is Angie but forgotten surname lol


----------



## DNL

Haroldas had it in my eyes.

When the class walked on stage I said, H, Barney, Cecil. And I was right


----------



## jordan2jones

iPersonsally i thought haroldas had the overall as well as the class, i sat directly behind the judges so i wasnt 50 ft back. Im all for great condition and shape but please when haroldas walked out it was game over.

Barny the best i have ever seen him awsome condition, with shape and size but harlodas was in a league of his own, you can argue the case he wasnt as hard or conditioned as barney but day 1 glutes were in softer on day 2 admitadly but that was the same for a number of the classes.

LH class day 1 dean you could say was slightly better than john but day 2 john griff was the clear winner, the same with ladies BB lisa cross was a lot tighter with deeper cuts on day 1 and clear winner day 2 rene looked the winner. It begs the question is haroldas being judged by many for the fact he is not a britt because i dont care what anyone says he was awsome on the day and in my eyesshouldof walked away with the over all aswell.

Alvin with no disprespect when saying this wasnt crisp he was tighter in some areas than haroldas but in other areas he wasnt. Personally i think the pro card should have been given to haroldas as dont quote me on this weighed in around 94/95kg with this in mind how freaky would this guy look at 202 that would be someserious beef. Alvin has flaws in his physique and apart from haroldas condtion which was yeah 80% his package has no clear weakness muscle hangs off him.

and im sorry one of the previous comments embarresed about his win come on please !!


----------



## Fivos

jordan2jones said:


> iPersonsally i thought haroldas had the overall as well as the class, i sat directly behind the judges so i wasnt 50 ft back. Im all for great condition and shape but please when haroldas walked out it was game over.
> 
> Barny the best i have ever seen him awsome condition, with shape and size but harlodas was in a league of his own, you can argue the case he wasnt as hard or conditioned as barney but day 1 glutes were in softer on day 2 admitadly but that was the same for a number of the classes.
> 
> LH class day 1 dean you could say was slightly better than john but day 2 john griff was the clear winner, the same with ladies BB lisa cross was a lot tighter with deeper cuts on day 1 and clear winner day 2 rene looked the winner. It begs the question is haroldas being judged by many for the fact he is not a britt because i dont care what anyone says he was awsome on the day and in my eyesshouldof walked away with the over all aswell.
> 
> Alvin with no disprespect when saying this wasnt crisp he was tighter in some areas than haroldas but in other areas he wasnt. Personally i think the pro card should have been given to haroldas as dont quote me on this weighed in around 94/95kg with this in mind how freaky would this guy look at 202 that would be someserious beef. Alvin has flaws in his physique and apart from haroldas condtion which was yeah 80% his package has no clear weakness muscle hangs off him.
> 
> and im sorry one of the previous comments embarresed about his win come on please !!


You really think he could hang with the best of the 202s? His structure wouldnt get in the top 6. His thick yes but not very pleasing...

No way did he even get near Alvin for the Overall...Haroldas arms are to big for his chest as are his shoulders, he needs more trap development as well and these are clear Flaws in his physique.

Fivos


----------



## MissBC

oaklad said:


> he didnt pose for the end shots seemed a little ****ed off to be honest so that shots not a good one to go on


barney didnt pose at the end and he was only on stage for about 20secs before he walked off due to the poor result.... so thats the reason he is just standing there in that pic!

Anyone who thinks he is tensing and posing in that pic needs to go to specsavers!!


----------



## bigbear21

Magic Torch said:


> Its being judges by the same ppl that judge all the other classes so it will be judged like anyother class IMO


thats my point! a proffessional judge should be able to judge to a criteria and to me the classic is in danger of losing its identity, it was supposed to provide a more commercial class with less emphasis on shredded condition or massive size. a similar problem is happening with body fitness competitors are not supposed to be shredded in that class either


----------



## Magic Torch

bigbear21 said:


> thats my point! a proffessional judge should be able to judge to a criteria and to me the classic is in danger of losing its identity, it was supposed to provide a more commercial class with less emphasis on shredded condition or massive size. a similar problem is happening with body fitness competitors are not supposed to be shredded in that class either


How many on the UKBFF pannel are professional judges?! They should be able to judge a criteria that they have never seen before? Most are from a traditional bodybuilding background so they are going to judge it in that way.


----------



## Fivos

jordan2jones said:


> iPersonsally i thought haroldas had the overall as well as the class, i sat directly behind the judges so i wasnt 50 ft back. Im all for great condition and shape but please when haroldas walked out it was game over.
> 
> Barny the best i have ever seen him awsome condition, with shape and size but harlodas was in a league of his own, you can argue the case he wasnt as hard or conditioned as barney but day 1 glutes were in softer on day 2 admitadly but that was the same for a number of the classes.
> 
> LH class day 1 dean you could say was slightly better than john but day 2 john griff was the clear winner, the same with ladies BB lisa cross was a lot tighter with deeper cuts on day 1 and clear winner day 2 rene looked the winner.* It begs the question is haroldas being judged by many for the fact he is not a britt because i dont care what anyone says he was awsome on the day and in my eyesshouldof walked away with the over all aswell.*
> 
> Alvin with no disprespect when saying this wasnt crisp he was tighter in some areas than haroldas but in other areas he wasnt. Personally i think the pro card should have been given to haroldas as dont quote me on this weighed in around 94/95kg with this in mind how freaky would this guy look at 202 that would be someserious beef. Alvin has flaws in his physique and apart from haroldas condtion which was yeah 80% his package has no clear weakness muscle hangs off him.
> 
> and im sorry one of the previous comments embarresed about his win come on please !!


Oh come on thats one of the most ridiclous statements ever..."*The Fact that he is not a Britt"*

Also why wouldnt he want his photo taken for Flex? Geoff Evans (top man of Flex) specifically asked me to get back stage shots of him, but he wasnt interested (hence being emabarrased!)

Fivos


----------



## 3752

what was the general opinion of the O90kg class? Miles did a great job in grabbing 3rd with some great conditioning...


----------



## Dagman72

Pscarb said:


> what was the general opinion of the O90kg class? Miles did a great job in grabbing 3rd with some great conditioning...


The guy who came second looked gutted he did not win (he had some massive quads).

3rd was a fair result but I am sure he will go away and add some more mass and come back in the same condition next year


----------



## laurie g

Pscarb said:


> what was the general opinion of the O90kg class? Miles did a great job in grabbing 3rd with some great conditioning...


Paul what do you think of Lewis's placing??


----------



## oaklad

Pscarb said:


> what was the general opinion of the O90kg class? Miles did a great job in grabbing 3rd with some great conditioning...


In my opinion miles was best conditioned lacked a bit of size compared to some of the others. The guy who finished second was huge I had him as winner but im not a judge


----------



## LittleChris

From all the posts about Lewis Breed in Jordan's journal I was quite surprised TBH.


----------



## 3752

Dagman72 said:


> The guy who came second looked gutted he did not win (he had some massive quads).
> 
> 3rd was a fair result but I am sure he will go away and add some more mass and come back in the same condition next year


like all inters because Miles has now been to the finals he is no longer an Inter so he has to now step up to the Mr classes the problem Miles has with that is his height/weight as he needs to add alot of mass in my opinion....it is possible but i think will not be done by next year



laurie g said:


> Paul what do you think of Lewis's placing??


it was a fair placing


----------



## PRL

Barney had it for me. Haroldas in my mind, can turn up in better condition.

Congratulations to Brandon in the under 70s. But again, I thought Kit had the class.

Classic Class will always baffle me as I thought the look was meant to be different, and judged different to any other weight class.

But performance of the weekend was to my mate Ally Aljaf in the SH. Out of nowhere he places 3rd.

Well done bro, you finally found your stride. Just watch out for Serwan, he might kick your ass. lol


----------



## Dagman72

Pscarb said:


> like all inters because Miles has now been to the finals he is no longer an Inter so he has to now step up to the Mr classes the problem Miles has with that is his height/weight as he needs to add alot of mass in my opinion....it is possible but i think will not be done by next year
> 
> it was a fair placing


Did not know that, thanks Pscarb :thumb:


----------



## Fivos

Pscarb said:


> what was the general opinion of the O90kg class? Miles did a great job in grabbing 3rd with some great conditioning...


Paul that was probably the hardest class of the day...I really like Miles physique shame we didnt get some pics of him

Fivos


----------



## LittleChris

Is Ally Aljaf from Muscleworks gym, sure I recognise him.


----------



## hermie07

there are pics of miles on his facebook page, the guy who came second was a monster think miles gave away 15kg to him. good luck for the future miles.


----------



## PRL

LittleChris said:


> Is Ally Aljaf from Muscleworks gym, sure I recognise him.


Yes mate.


----------



## DB

Tough one with Barney and Haroldas,

Barney's condition was insane, no one touched him, but Haroldas was rediculously big, muscles look like they are full of air they are so damn full and his is just so thick.

Kit and Brandon was a tough call also


----------



## jordan2jones

ok fivos please break down to me how alvin physique was better than haroldas????? the barney vs haroldas was a closer fight as you had 2 physique on either side of the spectrum extreme condition which was awsome from barny who i am a fan of then haroldas who is a genteic freak!!

both haroldas and alvin lacked that crip edge and both in my opinion were 85 % but alvin has more wholes in his armour than haroldas who was simply bigger than alvin now you said yourself you were back stage flat out taking pics a guy stading alone in your shot is not a comparison to 2 guys hitting the same pose on stage.

now again you said haroldas refused to have his pic taken so you wouldnt of seen him hit the pose or certainly not seen him hit the same poses next to either of the competitors mentioned above so how can you slate the guy because you he didnt have his pic taken !


----------



## Ex-SRD

Interesting debate. I have my views and I voiced them before the results were announced on MT in the report yesterday. I won't join in here, but I will say in that pic you posted from MT Barney is not flexing, he was ****ed off - so anyone at home cannot attempt to critique from that pic!!!

Some muse thoughts I blogged last night: http://www.muscletalk.co.uk/blog/post/UKBFF-Finals-after-thoughts.aspx

The full results:

http://articles.muscletalk.co.uk/2010-ukbff-uk-finals.aspx


----------



## Bucknut

Already had this debate with James and GM over on MT....lol.

I'm with Fivos all the way on the Barney v Haroldas debate.

TBH I was very disappointed with the condition Haroldas & Alvin brought to the show, again Fivos has it spot on for me....if this is THE show you have to win to get your pro card then surely to god you MUST turn up with the best condition of your life??.

They're both big units, it has to be the case the better the condition the better they show their physiques, that has to be logical surely??.....IMO they both could quite easily have dropped quite a bit of water and came in a hell of a lot tighter..

I think nowhere near enough emphasis is placed on condition and far to much placed on size at the exclusion of everything else, again IMO Fivos is correct about Haroldas' physique.

Nothing to do with condition but some of Steve Taylor's following were sitting near me and at the end of the supers when Alvin was announced the winner they were shouting "show us your calves Alvin"......although disrespectful it was quite funny at the time.


----------



## Bucknut

With reference to Barney looking a bit confused....I don't think he was helped by the Joss Ackland sound-a-like MC'ing displayed by Julie...forgot his surname.......he was absolutely gash......

Barney looked like he thought he'd won when H got called before him....had happened in every class but when Kerry called it nobody was under any illusion.

Kerry is a legend......great MC......sorry but the other fella.......I wouldn't let him call the bingo in an OAP's day centre.!!


----------



## hermie07

i agree kerry was really good but some people ****ed him off when they had to take the females off as a couple were missing then the other guy took over. imo the winner should be called after 3rd is announced (like kerry did)


----------



## big silver back

jordan2jones said:


> ok fivos please break down to me how alvin physique was better than haroldas????? the barney vs haroldas was a closer fight as you had 2 physique on either side of the spectrum extreme condition which was awsome from barny who i am a fan of then haroldas who is a genteic freak!!
> 
> both haroldas and alvin lacked that crip edge and both in my opinion were 85 % but alvin has more wholes in his armour than haroldas who was simply bigger than alvin now you said yourself you were back stage flat out taking pics a guy stading alone in your shot is not a comparison to 2 guys hitting the same pose on stage.
> 
> now again you said haroldas refused to have his pic taken so you wouldnt of seen him hit the pose or certainly not seen him hit the same poses next to either of the competitors mentioned above so how can you slate the guy because you he didnt have his pic taken !


I prefere the Haroldas kind of physique, i love the huge monster look but bodybuilding about more than that, especially the ukbff they want the best overall package size, shape, symmetry and condition or so i thought and they say and thats why i would have given it to Barny. You beat Justin at the welsh for those reasons if yesterdays judging to go by do you think you would have made the second day?


----------



## Fivos

jordan2jones said:


> ok fivos please break down to me how alvin physique was better than haroldas????? the barney vs haroldas was a closer fight as you had 2 physique on either side of the spectrum extreme condition which was awsome from barny who i am a fan of then haroldas who is a genteic freak!!
> 
> both haroldas and alvin lacked that crip edge and both in my opinion were 85 % but alvin has more wholes in his armour than haroldas who was simply bigger than alvin now you said yourself you were back stage flat out taking pics a guy stading alone in your shot is not a comparison to 2 guys hitting the same pose on stage.
> 
> now again you said haroldas refused to have his pic taken so you wouldnt of seen him hit the pose or certainly not seen him hit the same poses next to either of the competitors mentioned above so how can you slate the guy because you he didnt have his pic taken !


Jordan IF you really need me to break down how Alvins physique is better than Haroldas then you really need an education in bodybuilding which is sup rising as I really rate your physique. You must if been the only and I mean ONLY person to think Haroldas should of taken the overall, sorry mate you are dissionally!!

As for you thinking I'm slating his physique because he didn't want his picture taken don't insult me. I've shot some of the best bodybuilders in the world!!! I'm not going to loose any sleep not having shot Haroldas. I saw everyone warming up backstage and everyone who warms up backstage hits compulsories.

Haroldas has a superb physique all i've done is point out IMO his flaws something which people need to do to make him a better bodybuilder. Anyone can blow smoke up his a$s but that won't help him in the long run!!!!!

I'll leave the rest to you as what do I know LOL :beer:

Fivos


----------



## jordan2jones

*yesterdays judging to go by do you think you would have made the second day????*

well we wouldnt know as i didnt compete did i ???? so are you comparing justin to haroldas???


----------



## DNL

PRL said:


> Barney had it for me. Haroldas in my mind, can turn up in better condition.
> 
> *Congratulations to Brandon in the under 70s. But again, I thought Kit had the class.*
> 
> Classic Class will always baffle me as I thought the look was meant to be different, and judged different to any other weight class.
> 
> But performance of the weekend was to my mate Ally Aljaf in the SH. Out of nowhere he places 3rd.
> 
> Well done bro, you finally found your stride. Just watch out for Serwan, he might kick your ass. lol


I agree with the bit in bold, kit looked awesome, he was gutted afterwards that he hadnt won.


----------



## bigbear21

Magic Torch said:


> How many on the UKBFF pannel are professional judges?! They should be able to judge a criteria that they have never seen before? Most are from a traditional bodybuilding background so they are going to judge it in that way.


they set the criteria that the physiques were less focused on condition and more on lines and balance and asthetics and it been running what 3 - 4 years youd think theyd have finally have decided on what they are looking for


----------



## bigbear21

Vin said:


> The fact of the matter is that Classic class is a capped Bodybuilding class. Capped by the height/weight ratio the competitors have to adhere to!
> 
> Hence this class should be ALL about condition!
> 
> How can they be shredded and massive tho????


completely disagree! the class was designed to promote a more healthy look and an image that would be more commercial and easier to sell to the masses not force guys to come in ultra shredded


----------



## jordan2jones

fivos obviously i do need educating as well as a few people who are looked upon highly in the sport who i spoke with as well about the overall as they also went with haroldas for the overall.

so after school lessons for me in the oh so opnionated sport of bodybuilding, but you still havent answered my question in what areas did alin beat haroldas on?????? when neither were 100% so if condition was par what areas are we judging shape haroldas muscle bellies and fullness haroldas again, i think its in the alvin thread there are photos up of the overall have a look please as i obviously need educating.

there is more of an argument with the barney scenario like i mentioned earlier as they are both either end of the spectrum, but you cant argue against the fact that haroldas didnt deserve his win .... i wouldnt of argued against barney winnng at all but in my opinion haroldas was just to much for anyone on the day!!!


----------



## jordan2jones

blow smoke up his ass are you refering to me blowing smoke up his ass ???? please elaberate on this one


----------



## Milky

I'm saying fu*k all.......

Carry on peeps....

Ding ding Round 2 !!


----------



## neil-gsi

Barney's legs looked too small compared to the other guys in the video, separated yes,big and in proportion,no, so fivos picking faults with haroldas's physique,why not barney's, he a friend of yours by any chance? or is it because he refused you a photograph? maybe he has agreed to let someone else from an other publication take them?


----------



## Fivos

jordan2jones said:


> fivos obviously i do need educating as well as a few people who are looked upon highly in the sport who i spoke with as well about the overall as they also went with haroldas for the overall.
> 
> so after school lessons for me in the oh so opnionated sport of bodybuilding, but you still havent answered my question in what areas did alin beat haroldas on?????? when neither were 100% so if condition was par what areas are we judging shape haroldas muscle bellies and fullness haroldas again, i think its in the alvin thread there are photos up of the overall have a look please as i obviously need educating.
> 
> there is more of an argument with the barney scenario like i mentioned earlier as they are both either end of the spectrum, but you cant argue against the fact that haroldas didnt deserve his win .... i wouldnt of argued against barney winnng at all but in my opinion haroldas was just to much for anyone on the day!!!


So who are these highly respected people?

IMO Alvin beat Haroldas on every shot period. Alvin shape beats Haroldas hands down but that's nothing for Haroldas to be ashamed of. Alvin will make more impact has a Pro than Haroldas will. You obviously prefer Haroldas physique otherwise you wouldn't be saying he should of taken the overall. How about we do a poll and see what people think? You seem to be taken my comments very personally.. Anyway it's history now and I'm sure Haroldas will come back next year for another shot but will run into Daz Ball in the overall amongst others and Cecil who if he nails it will beat Haroldas IMO

Fivos


----------



## Fivos

neil-gsi said:


> Barney's legs looked too small compared to the other guys in the video, separated yes,big and in proportion,no, so fivos picking faults with haroldas's physique,why not barney's, he a friend of yours by any chance?


Im friends with a lot of people but I'll always give an honest appraisal. You really think Barneys legs are small?...no way.

Fivos


----------



## Fivos

jordan2jones said:


> blow smoke up his ass are you refering to me blowing smoke up his ass ???? please elaberate on this one


No not at all I was referring to constructive honest criticism.

Fivos


----------



## neil-gsi

Fivos said:


> Im friends with a lot of people but I'll always give an honest appraisal. You really think Barneys legs are small?...no way.
> 
> Fivos


compared to his top half and other guys in video, yes, in my opinion


----------



## Lou

jordan2jones said:


> fivos obviously i do need educating as well as a few people who are looked upon highly in the sport who i spoke with as well about the overall as they also went with haroldas for the overall.
> 
> so after school lessons for me in the oh so opnionated sport of bodybuilding, but you still havent answered my question in what areas did alin beat haroldas on?????? when neither were 100% so if condition was par what areas are we judging shape haroldas muscle bellies and fullness haroldas again, i think its in the alvin thread there are photos up of the overall have a look please as i obviously need educating.
> 
> there is more of an argument with the barney scenario like i mentioned earlier as they are both either end of the spectrum, but you cant argue against the fact that haroldas didnt deserve his win .... i wouldnt of argued against barney winnng at all but in my opinion haroldas was just to much for anyone on the day!!!


Perhaps you would like to tell Harold Marillier, Alvin wasn't in shape....and having been up close and personal with Alvin I can tell you that man was drier than the Mojave desert.

Yes in my opinion you do need educating - Haroldas was smooth by comparison to Alvin.... now if Haroldas were to get a nice hard grainy look he will be in with a shout next year.

Alvin Small deserved that win yesterday more than anyone else on that stage.


----------



## jordan2jones

personal no ..... as you can see by the number of posts i have posted and the time i have been a member i dont post a lot i like to read through the debates the only reason i broke silence so to speak was nothing to do with blowing smoke up haroldas is ass like you so kindly put it!!! some might same you take things a little to personall with regards to some of the other subjects you have debated with but before we start a slanging match lets get back to the orignal debate which was the reason i posted, i compete in the same class as haroldas dont know the guy but he blew me away on the weekend and i find it difficult to comprehend the hrash critism the guy is taking from this thread thus my post.

Interesting tho fivos through your replys back you have not come up with a structured argument just a mere he beat him on every shot period i was interested in my lesson i thought i was being taught as obviously i needed educating that said wtf would i know anyway!


----------



## jordan2jones

hey i have the up most respect for harold 20 competiotrs in a shw why are you making this personal but he wasnt 100 % on the money condition wise now fivos here is your time to shine in your opinion was alvin 100 % crisp ?????????


----------



## Beklet

Lou, sorry to hijack, was that you who spoke to lin on saturday as you were leaving your seat? Didn't mean to be rude, recognised your face but couldn't work out where from and it's just clicked!


----------



## Lou

Beklet said:


> Lou, sorry to hijack, was that you who spoke to lin on saturday as you were leaving your seat? Didn't mean to be rude, recognised your face but couldn't work out where from and it's just clicked!


Yes Beklet that was me....you should have said Hi! Would love to have had a chat. Next time just collar me....


----------



## Fivos

jordan2jones said:


> personal no ..... as you can see by the number of posts i have posted and the time i have been a member i dont post a lot i like to read through the debates the only reason i broke silence so to speak was nothing to do with blowing smoke up haroldas is ass like you so kindly put it!!! some might same you take things a little to personall with regards to some of the other subjects you have debated with but before we start a slanging match lets get back to the orignal debate which was the reason i posted, i compete in the same class as haroldas dont know the guy but he blew me away on the weekend and i find it difficult to comprehend the hrash critism the guy is taking from this thread thus my post.
> 
> Interesting tho fivos through your replys back you have not come up with a structured argument just a mere he beat him on every shot period i was interested in my lesson i thought i was being taught as obviously i needed educating that said wtf would i know anyway!


Did you not see my reply re your question about blowing smoke?

Alvin beat him in every shot IMO in that not structured enough for you? I don't take things personally I give an honest opinion some people just can't take honesty. I don't slate anyone you are taking my comments out of context. Maybe when is see you compete next I'll give you my opinion on your physique which I hope you take constructively.

Fivos

And tell me WTF do you know as you put it?


----------



## Milky

Ray Mears is on soon.


----------



## Fivos

Lou said:


> Perhaps you would like to tell Harold Marillier, Alvin wasn't in shape....and having been up close and personal with Alvin I can tell you that man was drier than the Mojave desert.
> 
> Yes in my opinion you do need educating - Haroldas was smooth by comparison to Alvin.... now if Haroldas were to get a nice hard grainy look he will be in with a shout next year.
> 
> Alvin Small deserved that win yesterday more than anyone else on that stage.


I guess Jordan hasn't much to say to you Lou!


----------



## jordan2jones

i have replied to that comment read back through fivos


----------



## jordan2jones

hey i have the up most respect for harold 20 competiotrs in a shw why are you making this personal but he wasnt 100 % on the money condition wise now fivos here is your time to shine in your opinion was alvin 100 % crisp ?????????


----------



## freddee

I was there for the two days and thought that the over all was correct, I can understand Barny being a bit perturbed, he was in great condition, but if Haraldus would have come in in better condition no one could have stood with him, I have read some posts about the ladies physique, and anyone that seen it could tell you the winner was winner by a country mile and if anyone is deserved of a pro card , she is!


----------



## 3752

jordan2jones said:


> ok fivos please break down to me how alvin physique was better than haroldas????? the barney vs haroldas was a closer fight as you had 2 physique on either side of the spectrum extreme condition which was awsome from barny who i am a fan of then haroldas who is a genteic freak!!
> 
> both haroldas and alvin lacked that crip edge and both in my opinion were 85 % but alvin has more wholes in his armour than haroldas who was simply bigger than alvin now you said yourself you were back stage flat out taking pics a guy stading alone in your shot is not a comparison to 2 guys hitting the same pose on stage.
> 
> now again you said haroldas refused to have his pic taken so you wouldnt of seen him hit the pose or certainly not seen him hit the same poses next to either of the competitors mentioned above so how can you slate the guy because you he didnt have his pic taken !


hey Jordan on a side note mate was expecting to see you up there yesterday?

on the whole overall decision in my opinion Alvin won it as he was in better condition and matched him on size so edged the decision, but hey what do i know 

guys lets calm it down i am sure there are plenty of decisions that do not get everyones approval but the fact is the only opinions that matter on the day is that of the judges and they felt Alvin had enough to win.....


----------



## Fivos

jordan2jones said:


> i have replied to that comment read back through fivos


As you didn't quote thought it was another reply to me.


----------



## Fivos

Pscarb said:


> hey Jordan on a side note mate was expecting to see you up there yesterday?
> 
> on the whole overall decision in my opinion Alvin won it as he was in better condition and matched him on size so edged the decision, but hey what do i know
> 
> guys lets calm it down i am sure there are plenty of decisions that do not get everyones approval but the fact is the only opinions that matter on the day is that of the judges and they felt Alvin had enough to win.....


Hey Paul. I'm cool. I guess we are just voicing our personnel opinions.

Fivos


----------



## jordan2jones

hey paul na mate after seeing haroldas at the leeds need to pack some meat compete with that monster ha ha, hey look im not dissing alvin anyway the guy has paid his dues and has been cosistent for a number of years all im saying as spectator there on the weekend you had to harlodas to beleive it, IN MY OPINION he is pro quality MY OPINION and i thought the way they judged th U100kg class then overall would of been his not taking nothing away from alvin in way as he is force just think haroldas was better


----------



## 3752

voicing opinions is cool and welcomed mate i just sensed it was getting personal and we really don't want that.....both you and Jordan have been around the sport for a time so your opinions are welcomed on the subject....


----------



## 3752

jordan2jones said:


> hey paul na mate after seeing haroldas at the leeds need to pack some meat compete with that monster ha ha, hey look im not dissing alvin anyway the guy has paid his dues and has been cosistent for a number of years all im saying as spectator there on the weekend you had to harlodas to beleive it, IN MY OPINION he is pro quality MY OPINION and i thought the way they judged th U100kg class then overall would of been his not taking nothing away from alvin in way as he is force just think haroldas was better


thats cool Jord mate i know your not dissing Alvin that is not your game.....

i do agree that Haroldas is Pro material but lets be fair just like Zack he will have to improve his condition...in my opinion that was the deciding factor for the overall as Alvin was in better condition.


----------



## jordan2jones

hey i agree and as i have said prior he was 85% but day 1 when he hit his poses glutes were out and his body started to dance the frighting thing is that this guy could get into the 202 now with that in my mind and more condition that would be freaky


----------



## Fivos

jordan2jones said:


> hey i agree and as i have said prior he was 85% but day 1 when he hit his poses glutes were out and his body started to dance the frighting thing is that this guy could get into the 202 now with that in my mind and more condition that would be freaky


Jordan Day 1 was not counted in the final day. So the results were purely based on day 2.

Anyway think we've exhausted our debate.

Fivos.


----------



## jordan2jones

you say that but if that was the case then rene should have won the ladies as in day 2 lisa cross was softer and rene was tighter again in the LH weight class jon griff day 2 winner but day 1 dean was the winner so how much judging is done on day 2 as back to orignal debate haroldas was a hell of a lot tighter day1 barney didnt faulter on either day so honestly barney was probably was the only athelete to be consistent over both days as far as the MR's classes, before i get shot for saying that.


----------



## Gym-pig

freddee said:


> I was there for the two days and thought that the over all was correct, I can understand Barny being a bit perturbed, he was in great condition, but if Haraldus would have come in in better condition no one could have stood with him, I have read some posts about the ladies physique, and anyone that seen it could tell you the winner was winner by a country mile and if anyone is deserved of a pro card , she is!


I could only make it on the Sunday but really enjoyed it .

The females physique was really WTF but the lady in second was also huge and impressive . ( You cant get votes for being blond !!)

The winner was a brillaint poser and I think that may have edged it .

I cant comment on the mens overall as I was upstairs and it wasnt easy to see the conditioning .

I would say that after meeting Mr Small at the expo last year he is a total gent and I was grad he won


----------



## jordan2jones

andbefore yu say im back tracking for saying that about barney i still stand by my original statement ' haroldas in my opinion did enough for the card' right i have had enough of this one speak to you all inanother 2 years ;-) its been interesting let alone amusing


----------



## Fivos

jordan2jones said:


> you say that but if that was the case then rene should have won the ladies as in day 2 lisa cross was softer and rene was tighter again in the LH weight class jon griff day 2 winner but day 1 dean was the winner so how much judging is done on day 2 as back to orignal debate haroldas was a hell of a lot tighter day1 barney didnt faulter on either day so honestly barney was probably was the only athelete to be consistent over both days as far as the MR's classes, before i get shot for saying that.


Hey Jordan that's what the judges announced to the competitors. But agree I don't think it was consistent.

Fivos.


----------



## 3752

jordan2jones said:


> you say that but if that was the case then rene should have won the ladies as in day 2 lisa cross was softer and rene was tighter again in the LH weight class jon griff day 2 winner but day 1 dean was the winner so how much judging is done on day 2 as back to orignal debate haroldas was a hell of a lot tighter day1 barney didnt faulter on either day so honestly barney was probably was the only athelete to be consistent over both days as far as the MR's classes, before i get shot for saying that.


 i think this right here is the mystery as i agree with Jordan there where plenty of competitors who shone on the 2nd day both Renee and Alvin to name 2 and if the scores from the first day really don't count then i don't understand some of the placings....


----------



## GBLiz

bigbear21 said:


> they set the criteria that the physiques were less focused on condition and more on lines and balance and asthetics and it been running what 3 - 4 years youd think theyd have finally have decided on what they are looking for


The classic class is supposed to be all about the pleasing aesthetic shape- but even if it WERE judged simply as a weight-capped bodybuilding class, how can someone with GLARING symmetry issues place higher than someone symmetrical and equally well conditionned? Since when is a big upper body more important than anything else? Im talking BOTH classic classes here- short and tall- in both classes the 3rd places went to people with beautiful aesthetic physiques with great conditioning, and in both classes a higher place went to someone with symmetry issues. As an outsider, my mother commented to me in horror 'what is wrong with than mans stomach? why is it so big?' ....now that is NOT the sort of comment a classic competitor should attract.......

For the record nothing against kevin gillespies win in the classic class, he was a clear and deserved winner in the short class. i feel that both 3rd places kami in the tall and terry in the short were very unlucky not to have been judged a place higher


----------



## GBLiz

on the fitness class, jo what do you mean about being shocked at the standard? I thought this was the best standard class i have seen at the finals- there were at least 4 with very good routines and physiques which is about 3 more than usual!!! What people fail to realise is how very difficult it is to combine bodybuilding with gymnastics and to perform it on a wooden stage - its nothing like doing it on mats. Personally I thought cee oliver had the best routine , a little more muscle and she will be AWESOME. Dawn needed just a touch more dynamism in her routine , she had the most complex moves but needed to engage with the audience more. Irina knew how to engage but i just felt cee's routine was more up to date.

maxine stood out as a clear winner to me and jayne 2nd , the rest was anyones guess IMO it must have been a nightmare to judge.

Lisa cross the WOW of the day, just LOVE her!!!!! Going back to my mother again (LOL) even she said Lisa looked feminine...now with my mum being a 60 year old non bodybuilder it just shows how remarkable Lisa is because SHE IS HUUUUUUGE!!!


----------



## GBLiz

Can anyone answer this, on the sunday the top 6 didnt do comparisons on the quarter turns, only on the mandatory poses, so how the hell is it a clean slate on the second day? I think this might be the problem with the classic class- the scores come entirely from the muscularity round not the symmetry round ?


----------



## big silver back

jordan2jones said:


> *yesterdays judging to go by do you think you would have made the second day????*
> 
> well we wouldnt know as i didnt compete did i ???? so are you comparing justin to haroldas???


Thats right you didn't :whistling: Im not comparing anyone to anyone, my point was about the judging and was just asking what you thought not having a go


----------



## smartin

Jordan im sure everyone understands your arguement as it,s been discussed a long long time ago before you had an opinion, for example arnies last Mr O. Just remember everyones entitled to there own...even the judges.Maybe get on the panel mate!


----------



## sizar

my personal collection of pics ..


----------



## Team1

GBLiz said:


> Can anyone answer this, on the sunday the top 6 didnt do comparisons on the quarter turns, only on the mandatory poses, so how the hell is it a clean slate on the second day? I think this might be the problem with the classic class- the scores come entirely from the muscularity round not the symmetry round ?


thats an interesting point Liz and also a few classes they didnt even let every competitor do their compulsary poses....ie....the way they split the guys/girls into 2 groups of 5, did the compulsarys then did the call outs......some classes they totally missd this and only had the guys out stood front relaxed then went straight into comparisons.

that says blatantly that it was decid mostly on day 1. Maybe not totally but you know...pretty much they knew who it was between and who they wanted. TOTAL cean slate is certainly not how it was


----------



## DNL

Kerry did say yesterday if you have a problem with some results, volunteer to become a judge  decisions are never going to go down well with EVERYONE. The only way to convince the judges is to come back bigger and better next time, IMO.


----------



## GBLiz

yes, if you think you could do better then become a judge- i dont think i could do better as i know i have a bias towards shape  ....i agree with kerry it is out of order to boo the judges but i think its fair to ask questions . sometimes the answers you get do sink in eventually....


----------



## freddee

sizar said:


> my personal collection of pics ..


 if there are people iut there that don't see she was totally another class must have serious eye problems....


----------



## Lou

freddee said:


> if there are people iut there that don't see she was totally another class must have serious eye problems....


She could do with shaving another 4-6kg off that frame to have truly great condition.


----------



## nibbsey

Do you know what, all this chat about who deserved the overall title is a load of old bollox. Alvin didn't deserve the overall from the pics i've seen as been stated earler his physique has holes all over it. He only got it because the judges and judging in this country feel that its about time he had it. He's been a front runner for several years now oh go on then let him have it. What we mustn't do as judges is give the Pro card to some relative rooky.

Ya see if someone stood on stage this weekend who was fvcking increadible but hadn't served his time with the federation he wouldn't be given the win on principle and that is how it is and has been. The only man to ever do that was Ernie Taylor and the EFBB as it was then basically used that as a one over on NABBA. Anyway Cecil is way better all rounder that Haroldas.

Just my opinion on competition in this country.


----------



## jordan2jones

smartin said:


> Jordan im sure everyone understands your arguement as it,s been discussed a long long time ago before you had an opinion, for example arnies last Mr O. Just remember everyones entitled to there own...even the judges.Maybe get on the panel mate!


I have never critised a judge or any of the judging at all in my logs, i personally thought haroldas was having a rough deal in this thread when he totally blew me away on the weekend the saturday in particular, all i have voiced is apraisel for him and my thoughts/OPINION that in my eyes he deserved his victory and that i would stick my neck out and say the overall too.

So i do not understand where or what you have taken with the remark why dont i get on the pannel from please elberate?????


----------



## bigbear21

DNL said:


> Kerry did say yesterday if you have a problem with some results, volunteer to become a judge  decisions are never going to go down well with EVERYONE. The only way to convince the judges is to come back bigger and better next time, IMO.


thats why i became a judge


----------



## jordan2jones

big silver back said:


> Thats right you didn't :whistling: Im not comparing anyone to anyone, my point was about the judging and was just asking what you thought not having a go


look mate how am i to answer that question, do i think would i of made it to the next day???? i would like to think i would of ?????

Thats right you didn't :whistling: quote: please is there any need????


----------



## Magic Torch

jordan2jones said:


> I have never critised a judge or any of the judging at all in my logs, i personally thought haroldas was having a rough deal in this thread when he totally blew me away on the weekend the saturday in particular, all i have voiced is apraisel for him and my thoughts/OPINION that in my eyes he deserved his victory and that i would stick my neck out and say the overall too.
> 
> So i do not understand where or what you have taken with the remark why dont i get on the pannel from please elberate?????


I dont think you have said anything out of order dude, at the end of the day there are a lot of people with the same opinion as you. Including the judges when it comes to Haroldas. Dont take it personally, its all a bit of banter!

It's history, Haroldas beat Barney in a pannel of 10? judges....then they deemed Alvin the winner for the overall....it might become clearer when the ukbff release the score card anyway, we will see how close Haroldas and Barney were....

Like was said before if the athelete comes in huge, ripped and in perfect proportion then there will be no question of who is better.....

This is a subjective sport, we all know that before we get on stage, in the gym and on the internet.


----------



## PRL

From the results, the judges have a different view from what we all see.

No one should boo the judges. Again after this weekend, I would question the running of the show and some of the judging criteria.


----------



## Ex-SRD

I wasn't judging from pics, I was there right at the front. Alvin was the best on stage: if people want a critical appraisal of why he was better than Haroldas, I will give one. In fact I'll write a blog on this later and link it here


----------



## jordan2jones

Ex-SRD said:


> I wasn't judging from pics, I was there right at the front. Alvin was the best on stage: if people want a critical appraisal of why he was better than Haroldas, I will give one. In fact I'll write a blog on this later and link it here


be an interesting read as i was sitting right behind you and i viewed it different


----------



## Jojo 007

In regards to Liz post re the fitness class......I can't quote your post as iPad won't let me....

I agree the standard for this year was probably better than the past few, however I just feel that the standard is still extremely low for a British title. Unfortunately I don't know all the girls names, and it was good to see Cee who was looking very lean I might add looking funky and a bit more up to date than some of the others, but I just can't help but feel that in comparison to other countries we really lack good quality competitiors.

The musical interpretation if any is not very good. Music is generally cheesy, out of date and one of the competitors music was just too slow for her routine, and she was one of the girls doing all the flips. Technique for kicks was ok but some kicks I saw were at hip height that's just too low. I appreciate doing this sort of routine on a stage and not on mats is harder, but that is just standard for any dancer or gymnast who performs.

I also feel that the girls should be having some kind of dance training or be working with a choreographer as the steps, moves, flips etc often didn't flow properly. In most other countries again this would be standard.

The girls need to take command of the stage and generally work on their stage presence and performance skills.

I think it's a shame that this category is not more widely known as I am sure many dancers and gymnasts would love to enter this, if only they knew it even existed!


----------



## Lou

Ex-SRD said:


> I wasn't judging from pics, I was there right at the front. Alvin was the best on stage: if people want a critical appraisal of why he was better than Haroldas, I will give one. In fact I'll write a blog on this later and link it here


I will read this with great pleasure James.... post away


----------



## Origin

Jojo 007 said:


> In regards to Liz post re the fitness class......I can't quote your post as iPad won't let me....
> 
> I think it's a shame that this category is not more widely known as I am sure many dancers and gymnasts would love to enter this, if only they knew it even existed!


Jo i do agree to an extent- there would be much more depth of quality if the class were more widely promoted. However I did feel that the top 3 at least were more than worthy of being at the finals and certainly not the embarrassment that the fitness class can occassionally be.

I think the flooring does need to be addressed though as its very hard to engage with the audience while you're looking to avoid oily patches on the floor (mopping the spills up only goes so far)

sorry this is liz on kami's log in

even something as simple as letting the fitness routines kick off the show would eliminate this problem


----------



## Guest

Jojo 007 said:


> In regards to Liz post re the fitness class......I can't quote your post as iPad won't let me....
> 
> I agree the standard for this year was probably better than the past few, however I just feel that the standard is still extremely low for a British title. Unfortunately I don't know all the girls names, and it was good to see Cee who was looking very lean I might add looking funky and a bit more up to date than some of the others, but I just can't help but feel that in comparison to other countries we really lack good quality competitiors.
> 
> *The musical interpretation if any is not very good. Music is generally cheesy, out of date* and one of the competitors music was just too slow for her routine, and she was one of the girls doing all the flips. Technique for kicks was ok but some kicks I saw were at hip height that's just too low. I appreciate doing this sort of routine on a stage and not on mats is harder, but that is just standard for any dancer or gymnast who performs.
> 
> I also feel that the girls should be having some kind of dance training or be working with a choreographer as the steps, moves, flips etc often didn't flow properly. In most other countries again this would be standard.
> 
> The girls need to take command of the stage and generally work on their stage presence and performance skills.
> 
> I think it's a shame that this category is not more widely known as I am sure many dancers and gymnasts would love to enter this, if only they knew it even existed!


i think this has been an issue across all classes for years now. i mean come on, terminator, conan, etc etc is not gonna get peoples attention any more. in fact its outright boring. all the effort preparing, please please pick a decent tune :thumbup1:


----------



## metrofour

Dagman72 said:


> The guy who came second looked gutted he did not win (he had some massive quads).
> 
> 3rd was a fair result but I am sure he will go away and add some more mass and come back in the same condition next year


Oliver Price here O90INT class winner-Danas was big although when I asked him his weight he was only one kilo more than me.His conditioning was not on thats why he didnt win-hes only 23 years old Ive been training nearly that long! I said to him come back and compete in the supers with me but he wasnt sure.I hope he does hes a real character.

He was gutted but I think hed had too many people telling him he was going to clean up he started to believe it and thats the first mistake in bodybuilding, dont believe the hype!

Regards

OLIVER


----------



## nibbsey

TBH most people who champion conditon over mass and symetry and proportion, can't get the size they think they should have. E.g. arms and legs too small, get ripped to the bone the judges will ignore that you have pipr cleaner arms. Thats wrong, BIG and IN SHAPE AND IN PROPORTION WINS. done.


----------



## Dagman72

metrofour said:


> Oliver Price here O90INT class winner-Danas was big although when I asked him his weight he was only one kilo more than me.His conditioning was not on thats why he didnt win-hes only 23 years old Ive been training nearly that long! I said to him come back and compete in the supers with me but he wasnt sure.I hope he does hes a real character.
> 
> He was gutted but I think hed had too many people telling him he was going to clean up he started to believe it and thats the first mistake in bodybuilding, dont believe the hype!
> 
> Regards
> 
> OLIVER


Thanks Oliver, was taking nothing away from you (you were not exactly small either  ) and well done on your win :thumb: .

He did seem very sure that he was going to win it, to a degree cock-sure but that was just the way he came across on stage (sure he is not like that all).


----------



## Jojo 007

Origin said:


> Jo i do agree to an extent- there would be much more depth of quality if the class were more widely promoted. However I did feel that the top 3 at least were more than worthy of being at the finals and certainly not the embarrassment that the fitness class can occassionally be.
> 
> I think the flooring does need to be addressed though as its very hard to engage with the audience while you're looking to avoid oily patches on the floor (mopping the spills up only goes so far)
> 
> sorry this is liz on kami's log in
> 
> even something as simple as letting the fitness routines kick off the show would eliminate this problem


I definitely agree with kicking off the show with the fitness class, as by what you have described leaving it as it is could be a health and safety issue...

I agree that the standard was better than in previous years but to me, I still don't think it's a high enough standard to be British Standard. You would only have to go to a British Gymnastic or British Street Dance Championships to see hundreds of kids reeling off similar performances better with more gymnastics, kicks that touch their faces, and charisma and performance of a pro!

I have choreographed troupes of kiddies under 16 for years, and had several gymnasts who have left me utterly speechless when I would see them perform. A couple of cartwheels in a routine to me for a British title is not enough!

I feel that the uk is letting itself down as its not like we don't have talented gymnasts and dancers, who I'm sure if they knew about the class would love to do it.

Musical interpretation either comes naturally or not, but if one isn't gifted with this I think they should work with a choreographer. Infact I think all fitness competitors should if they are taking it seriously enough and dream of competing abroad. I don't see the point winning the British to then have absolutely no chance abroad. Look at the states for example, they all work with choreographers for routines and performance and I'm not just talking about the fitness competitors either, others have help for their posing routines as they want to bring to the stage the best overall package.

I love to watch this class and would love to see it improve and bring up the standard to where it should be, but this will only ever happen if it gets properly promoted.


----------



## smartin

jordan2jones said:


> I have never critised a judge or any of the judging at all in my logs, i personally thought haroldas was having a rough deal in this thread when he totally blew me away on the weekend the saturday in particular, all i have voiced is apraisel for him and my thoughts/OPINION that in my eyes he deserved his victory and that i would stick my neck out and say the overall too.
> 
> So i do not understand where or what you have taken with the remark why dont i get on the pannel from please elberate?????


 Jordan,

What i mean is the 10 on the panel have not got an easy job have they? What you believed is the same as many others but different from many others too!. Therefore its the judges who must decide. I never accussed you of criticising the judges but you may be criticising others for not sharing your opinion. Hey man chill out as a lot of people agree with you too!


----------



## jordan2jones

smartin said:


> Jordan,
> 
> What i mean is the 10 on the panel have not got an easy job have they? What you believed is the same as many others but different from many others too!. Therefore its the judges who must decide. I never accussed you of criticising the judges but you may be criticising others for not sharing your opinion. Hey man chill out as a lot of people agree with you too!


hey mate im chilled if anything i defended the judges as the original statement was of that barney was shafted and haroldas did not deserve to win the class then came the slating haroldas took, to be honest its water off a ducks back i dont know haroldas so i have nothing to be upset about all i said and have said through out that he blew me away this weeken wit his sheer size and proportions and shape it was like f%&k.

yeah and i totally agree with you its all about opinions and no one shares the same opinion all the time but there is having an opinion and being just plain rude to an indvidual i.e haroldas and i thought i would just give my opinion, so as for critising others for not sharing my opinion not in the slightest all im doing is defending my words without being roped into meer tit for tat slanging match.

atheletes like haroldas dont come around often i agree with the general ceneses that yeah he wasnt peeled but i beleive he did enough at 85% to take all just with his overall package!!

im not here to fight or cause friction just wanted have input on a thread witch started turning into a witch hunt, anyway my words are started to become exhausted and mis interpereted so on that note im off to the gym

to try and pack on some of that beef to stand next to the guy next year :thumb:


----------



## big silver back

jordan2jones said:


> look mate how am i to answer that question, do i think would i of made it to the next day???? i would like to think i would of ?????
> 
> Thats right you didn't :whistling: quote: please is there any need????


 I'll say it again my point was not about you it was about the judging, you got a brilliant physique and a lot of potential and i think you would have done very well at the brits but going on what the judges seemed to be going for i was asking what you thought, sorry if you took it differently and i was joking its up to you if you compete or not mate i couldnt care less, a bit of a shame you didnt i think you need a bit more confidence in yourself :thumbup1:


----------



## Ex-SRD

My thoughts on both debates are in my blog: http://www.muscletalk.co.uk/blog/post/Barney-vs-Haroldas-vs-Alvin.aspx. I welcome comments there.


----------



## Magic Torch

When are the scorecards released?


----------



## nibbsey

Ex-SRD said:


> My thoughts on both debates are in my blog: http://www.muscletalk.co.uk/blog/post/Barney-vs-Haroldas-vs-Alvin.aspx. I welcome comments there.


I just scanned through the aforementioned blog and in most part agree with what you say re size condition debate.

I don't however agree with the "It's Alvins turn" Ya see I actually believe this to be the case. He failed on several occaisions previously and also at the Arnold classic coupled with the attitude of the UKBFF this is exactly what has happened. Now I don't mean to be disrespectful to Alvin, I don't know him but he's massive and a good amateur bb'er far better than i could ever be. But you only need watch the Overall comparisons and how rushed they were, the name was already down..

The proof will be if Haroldas competes at the Arnold.


----------



## 3752

Magic Torch said:


> I dont think you have said anything out of order dude, at the end of the day there are a lot of people with the same opinion as you. Including the judges when it comes to Haroldas. Dont take it personally, its all a bit of banter!
> 
> It's history, Haroldas beat Barney in a pannel of 10? judges....then they deemed Alvin the winner for the overall....it might become clearer when the ukbff release the score card anyway, we will see how close Haroldas and Barney were....
> 
> Like was said before if the athelete comes in huge, ripped and in perfect proportion then there will be no question of who is better.....
> 
> This is a subjective sport, we all know that before we get on stage, in the gym and on the internet.


great post jamie


----------



## 3752

Vin said:


> As for the female classes, i find absolutely apalling the way the UKBFF treat female competitors (i.e bodyfitness, called backstage a million times only to be told go back aint your turn), it's not the first time and added to the bad taste of the jokes they have to put up with (from the MC no less) makes me wonder if they see them as just a waste of time and someting they have to bear.
> 
> I've never seen this happening in any other federation!!


totally agree.....i think it is time for the UKBFF to respect the female classes a bit more


----------



## GBLiz

Pscarb said:


> totally agree.....i think it is time for the UKBFF to respect the female classes a bit more


oh, you just have to expect those 'jokes' when the body fitness class is on:whistling:

what happened exactly? i head they announced the top 10 fom just the bikini round instead of doing the two rounds on day 1, so had to have everyone back the next day, is that right?


----------



## GBLiz

Magic Torch said:


> When are the scorecards released?


 i dont know, i saw on andrew coulsons facebook that he doesnt want to answer any bb related questions so am scared to ask!!!


----------



## Magic Torch

GBLiz said:


> i dont know, i saw on andrew coulsons facebook that he doesnt want to answer any bb related questions so am scared to ask!!!


I'll bite my lip on what I really want to say here.....


----------



## Fivos

GBLiz said:


> oh, you just have to expect those 'jokes' when the body fitness class is on:whistling:
> 
> what happened exactly? i head they announced the top 10 fom just the bikini round instead of doing the two rounds on day 1, so had to have everyone back the next day, is that right?


Liz from what i understand they put up the top 10 without doing the one piece round then said to all the girls you can all come back tommorow and do your 1 piece round. Bit pointless really for the girls who werent in the top 10...many of them had spent hundreds of £s on costumes.

Fivos


----------



## GBLiz

Fivos said:


> Liz from what i understand they put up the top 10 without doing the one piece round then said to all the girls you can all come back tommorow and do your 1 piece round. Bit pointless really for the girls who werent in the top 10...many of them had spent hundreds of £s on costumes.
> 
> Fivos


the scores are meant to count from both rounds- someone in the top ten from one round might not have ended up top 10 after the second round, and vice versa:confused1: :confused1:


----------



## GBLiz

Vin said:


> Same for female BB...why make it all one class??? How can you compare a Lisa Cross/Renee campbell with the shorter girls?? Pointless IMO
> 
> But Again, they decided to split the Classic in 2 height classes (about time too) so they had to cut somewhere else...who got the short straw?? The girls again!!! Then they wonder why not many girls wanna compete!!!
> 
> Now seems evident to me that UKBFF have too many classes, so much that they're struggling to fit them in 2 days (Sunday's was very rushed, esp Overall).
> 
> So why not split in different dates and locations?


about time the body fitness class was split into height categories as it is in other countries...

different days for different classes would make sense to me- juniors,masters, inters, fitness, bodyfitness, classic one day; mens and ladies weight classes the second day:thumbup1:


----------



## 3752

Vin said:


> Don't know exactly what happened but i know of girls (bodyfitness) that found it a joke and decided not to go back for the Sunday.
> 
> Same for female BB...why make it all one class??? How can you compare a Lisa Cross/Renee campbell with the shorter girls?? Pointless IMO
> 
> But Again, they decided to split the Classic in 2 height classes (about time too) so they had to cut somewhere else...who got the short straw?? The girls again!!! Then they wonder why not many girls wanna compete!!!
> 
> Not meaning this to become a Nabba vs UKBFF thread but i gotta say this would never have happened in Southport!!
> 
> Now seems evident to me that UKBFF have too many classes, so much that they're struggling to fit them in 2 days (Sunday's was very rushed, esp Overall).
> 
> So why not split in different dates and locations?


totally agree Vin in my opinion NABBA treat the females that compete with them with more respect.....as you say how can you judge a lisa cross or Renee Cambell against girls like nicola gilbert, i know a few lighter girls who decided not to do the UKBFF because of this joining of the classes....

wonder how busy it will be next year when the Bikini class is at the finals


----------



## smartin

jordan2jones said:


> hey mate im chilled if anything i defended the judges as the original statement was of that barney was shafted and haroldas did not deserve to win the class then came the slating haroldas took, to be honest its water off a ducks back i dont know haroldas so i have nothing to be upset about all i said and have said through out that he blew me away this weeken wit his sheer size and proportions and shape it was like f%&k.
> 
> yeah and i totally agree with you its all about opinions and no one shares the same opinion all the time but there is having an opinion and being just plain rude to an indvidual i.e haroldas and i thought i would just give my opinion, so as for critising others for not sharing my opinion not in the slightest all im doing is defending my words without being roped into meer tit for tat slanging match.
> 
> atheletes like haroldas dont come around often i agree with the general ceneses that yeah he wasnt peeled but i beleive he did enough at 85% to take all just with his overall package!!
> 
> im not here to fight or cause friction just wanted have input on a thread witch started turning into a witch hunt, anyway my words are started to become exhausted and mis interpereted so on that note im off to the gym
> 
> to try and pack on some of that beef to stand next to the guy next year :thumb:


 Good on ya, at least these guys are giving us all inspiration to train harder and better,good luck and maybe see you up there next year.


----------



## BB_999

Does anyone know if Ian Sturrock competed and if so how did he do?


----------



## ElfinTan

Funny isn't it that the female competitors are treated almost as an inconvenience even when THE ONLY British representative at the Olympia was female.....oh and also the ONLY British Pro Show winner this year....oh....was female.

Oh the irony!

x


----------



## Lou

ElfinTan said:


> Funny isn't it that the female competitors are treated almost as an inconvenience even when THE ONLY British representative at the Olympia was female.....oh and also the ONLY British Pro Show winner this year....oh....was female.
> 
> Oh the irony!
> 
> x


LMAO! Tan no mincing words but you are absolutely correct - makes you wonder what the agenda in the UK Federation really is......

LX


----------



## Origin

i would still like to hear from anyone who felt the placings and types of physiques rewarded in the classic class were 'right'.....people almost always feel their loved ones should have placed higher, and i think i would actually feel better if people came on saying they thought the right decisions were made! (in both classic classes) (thats if anyone cares!!! lol )

arrghhh sorry didnt realise kami had logged back in AGAIN!!! this is Liz NOT kami..who is not as frustrated as i am!! ;-) please dont take my rantings as kami's sour grapes..theyre all mine!


----------



## GBLiz

i know a couple of pics doesnt say it all but,

winner harry (far left) kami (far right)










kami and second place winner dennis (third from left)


----------



## GBLiz

Rich-B said:


> Does anyone know if Ian Sturrock competed and if so how did he do?


i believe ian sturrock didnt make top 6..i didnt see that class but can only assume the competition must have been outstanding for ian to not make top 6


----------



## Kate1976

Vin said:


> Don't know exactly what happened but i know of girls (bodyfitness) that found it a joke and decided not to go back for the Sunday.
> 
> Same for female BB...why make it all one class??? How can you compare a Lisa Cross/Renee campbell with the shorter girls?? Pointless IMO
> 
> But Again, they decided to split the Classic in 2 height classes (about time too) so they had to cut somewhere else...who got the short straw?? The girls again!!! Then they wonder why not many girls wanna compete!!!
> 
> Not meaning this to become a Nabba vs UKBFF thread but i gotta say this would never have happened in Southport!!
> 
> Now seems evident to me that UKBFF have too many classes, so much that they're struggling to fit them in 2 days (Sunday's was very rushed, esp Overall).
> 
> So why not split in different dates and locations?


I could not agree more with this post!

How disrespectful to announce the top 10 after only one round....just feels like the ladies are there to make up the numbers!

So the ran over time....who do they cut/move? Couldn't possibly move a male round to the next day eh!

The height issue is also one of my bugbears! Being a taller lady myself, I stood at least a foot taller than the shortest competitor in my NABBA heat this year. I cannot see how our physiques can be judged side by side?

By definition the shorter athlete is going to look more compact and muscled, whereas in comparison I would look rangy and have to hold significant more muscle, just to look the 'same.'

Men have height classes, why can't the ladies?


----------



## Team1

Origin said:


> i would still like to hear from anyone who felt the placings and types of physiques rewarded in the classic class were 'right'.....people almost always feel their loved ones should have placed higher, and i think i would actually feel better if people came on saying they thought the right decisions were made! (in both classic classes) (thats if anyone cares!!! lol )
> 
> arrghhh sorry didnt realise kami had logged back in AGAIN!!! this is Liz NOT kami..who is not as frustrated as i am!! ;-) please dont take my rantings as kami's sour grapes..theyre all mine!


Liz. i aint seen the pics and can only g o from what i seen back stage.

Harry was rock hard up top, full, vascular and blatantly top half dominant on everyone else. Howerer he is only so much bigger there than the rest as his legs are several lb lighter than other guys as big chunks of quads and hams are heavy muscle. Dennis was looking outstanding and so was Kami on Sunday as i said to him and neil before we went out.

its so hard to say. i felt that either of the three could have took it, from what i was told, most felt it was the right decision re the palcings inc my placing.

Personally i wouldnt have given it to harry as i go more for balance and aethetics in a physique. Harry was skinless, big and full up top but for me thats not the package i would be looking for. No disrespect to Harry. He is a top athlete and a good guy who is keen to promote Scottish bodybuilding.


----------



## Kate1976

Vin said:


> Trained Figure in NABBA are divided in height classes, i guess you're referring to a qualifier or Toned Figure??


Yep was Toned figure......I wonder why they don't have height classes in Toned category?


----------



## METAL

Vin,

You said you think it's a good thing that the Classic class has been devised into two heights. Is the point of having the formula not to keep every athlete in proportion? I know there are always huge numbers in this class at the finals, for me, hand out less invites...

Kate, although it may not seem fair to you, it is a competitive sport, and unfortunately some people have a genetic advantage over others. The challenge for you, being a taller lady, is to make the adjustments to your figure that enable you to compete with the shorter athletes.


----------



## Kate1976

METAL said:


> Vin,
> 
> You said you think it's a good thing that the Classic class has been devised into two heights. Is the point of having the formula not to keep every athlete in proportion? I know there are always huge numbers in this class at the finals, for me, hand out less invites...
> 
> Kate, although it may not seem fair to you, it is a competitive sport, and unfortunately some people have a genetic advantage over others. The challenge for you, being a taller lady, is to make the adjustments to your figure that enable you to compete with the shorter athletes.


I know and adjustments are being made 

I just don't understand why the ladies Trained category (and male classes) have height classes and not Toned?


----------



## Britbb

I had a lovely 2 days at the finals. Was nice to see you jo and fivos.

Also nice to see lots of people from uk-muscle and catch up with other competitors that i havent seen for a while and have a good chat.

I thought it was very well done, the show had so much work put into it and mostly it went smoothly. Considering this is only the second year that it has been over 2 days i thought it was smoother than last year and a more relaxed atmoshpere.

It was great to be amongst friends and like minded people.

Even though i was depressed due to an injury at the moment and no training, it was just what i needed to forget about it and have a good chat with cool people.

Congratulations to all the competitors and of course the class winners.

Alvin has a fantastic physique and definately deserved the overall win. He clearly shone very brightly on the day and the quality of his physique was rewarded

There were some tight decissions, barny and haroldas was a tricky decission and it could have gone either way.

I think it's more important not to look too much into it. Barny and haroldas both have fantastic physique's. But both of them brought different unique looks to the show. Barny was shredded and had good size and good shape, haroldas was in good condition as well but had huge mass and good shape as well.

In the end the judges decided to give the reward to haroldas on the day.

Could have gone either way really.

Was a pleasure to meet people from uk-muscle.

Adam


----------



## jordan2jones

big silver back said:


> I'll say it again my point was not about you it was about the judging, you got a brilliant physique and a lot of potential and i think you would have done very well at the brits but going on what the judges seemed to be going for i was asking what you thought, sorry if you took it differently and i was joking its up to you if you compete or not mate i couldnt care less, a bit of a shame you didnt i think you need a bit more confidence in yourself :thumbup1:


no insult taken and its not a confidnce scenario either im a realist and take this which ever way you feel but i want o be competive not a numbers man


----------



## METAL

I PERSONALLY feel, that yes, they should have kept the class as one. I don't understand where "fair" comes into it? Not everyone can be perfectly suited to every class. Much like I said to Kate, those who are not genetically/structurally blessed for a class have to do everything they can as an athlete to be competitive. At the end of the day, this is a national title at stake. Not everyone can Win or even be comparative at this level. There are already a lot of classes and although I see the need to appeal to the masses to keep the sport fresh, I don't see why there is such a need to make it "fair" on everyone. Elite sport is not fair. Not everyone can be the best at everything. Aside from the Classic class debate, but still relevant to the point, maybe the British finals would not be so rushed if there were less athletes in each class. This is the top amature competition in the country (in this fed), so hand out less invites to the very best 12 in each class?

I'm not trying to be disrespectful or argumentative, just my opinion. Also, apologies if this is poorly punctuated, I can't see what I'm writing as I can't get the hang of this iPhone!



Vin said:


> Are you saying they shoudn't have divided in 2 height classes?
> 
> It wouldn't be fair judging someone who is 169cm (5'6'' roughly) that has an allowance of +2kg with someone who is 185cm and has allowance of +6kg (if i remember correctly).


----------



## 3752

METAL said:


> I PERSONALLY feel, that yes, they should have kept the class as one. I don't understand where "fair" comes into it? Not everyone can be perfectly suited to every class. Much like I said to Kate, those who are not genetically/structurally blessed for a class have to do everything they can as an athlete to be competitive. At the end of the day, this is a national title at stake. Not everyone can Win or even be comparative at this level. There are already a lot of classes and although I see the need to appeal to the masses to keep the sport fresh, I don't see why there is such a need to make it "fair" on everyone. Elite sport is not fair. Not everyone can be the best at everything. Aside from the Classic class debate, but still relevant to the point, maybe the British finals would not be so rushed if there were less athletes in each class. This is the top amature competition in the country (in this fed), so hand out less invites to the very best 12 in each class?
> 
> I'm not trying to be disrespectful or argumentative, just my opinion. Also, apologies if this is poorly punctuated, I can't see what I'm writing as I can't get the hang of this iPhone!


so going by this post they should get rid of the weight classes and judge all Mr classes in one class


----------



## METAL

Paul, like I said, I'm not trying to upset anyone. With regards to your point, yes, it could be taken like that. I would counter by saying that the Classic class has "a look" that is to be judged for, and if you don't fit into it because of your structure, well that's a bit unlucky. You can still compete and improve your physique every time you step on stage. That is what most bodybuilders do, not all can win their classes and compete for the overall. There is already a formula to try tommake the physiques in proportion regardless of height. Would it be fair if I wanted to compete in the under 80's but stood at 6'4"? People would say "you're too stringy for this class, go away and add 100lbs of muscle and compete in a higher weight class". Would that be fair that my structure didn't allow me to succeed in the weight class I fell into?


----------



## 3752

your not upsetting anyone your opinion and point is valid, the fact is that in all the federations the classes are divided into classes to make sure that you are compared fairly otherwise so few people would compete......

the split classes in the classic class is fair and should be done so you are judged against other physiques that meet that criteria.....it opens the class to more competitors which can only be a good thing....

like your post this is my opinion nothing more or less


----------



## Team1

I think they have no choice but to handout plenty invitations. you dont know how many are gonna turn up. Maybe this year that there is 200 guys and girls turning up they will be more selective and try to keep it at around that?

Re the Classic Class height split. Its probably right imo. you had guys that were 5 foot fuk all and one fella who as actually 6 foot 7 with a weight limit of 109kg lol. SIlverchiair he is on here (very very nice guy infact). Even with the formula it is pretty damn hard to compare guys that are 30 odd cm different in height.

I also feel the more classes the better. Get more involved and make it competative


----------



## Dig

Team1 said:


> I think they have no choice but to handout plenty invitations. you dont know how many are gonna turn up. Maybe this year that there is 200 guys and girls turning up they will be more selective and try to keep it at around that?
> 
> Re the Classic Class height split. Its probably right imo. you had guys that were 5 foot fuk all and one fella who as actually 6 foot 7 with a weight limit of 109kg lol. SIlverchiair he is on here (very very nice guy infact). Even with the formula it is pretty damn hard to compare guys that are 30 odd cm different in height.
> 
> *I also feel the more classes the better*. Get more involved and make it competative


Does this not just water down the competition??

Interesting thread, dont have anything to add but some good debates.


----------



## hilly

Team1 said:


> I think they have no choice but to handout plenty invitations. you dont know how many are gonna turn up. Maybe this year that there is 200 guys and girls turning up they will be more selective and try to keep it at around that?
> 
> *Re the Classic Class height split. Its probably right imo. you had guys that were 5 foot fuk all and one fella who as actually 6 foot 7 with a weight limit of 109kg lol. SIlverchiair he is on here (very very nice guy infact). Even with the formula it is pretty damn hard to compare guys that are 30 odd cm different in height*.
> 
> I also feel the more classes the better. Get more involved and make it competative


true but a 6ft 7 guy at 109kg is going to have a different look completely to a 5tf guy at whatever his weight cut off is. If you choose to compete in the classics then you have to take the good with the bad in regards to rules.

you have to judge each on their physique as both will have ups and downs.

I agree with ure point about invitations. its a tricky situation. i feel some classes are just to big and as its the national finals invitations shoulkdnt be given out as often but if less invitations were given and people dont turn up then it could ruin the event.

However maybe if it invitations were not given out as often then the people that got them would no doubt compete due to knowing how hard it is to obtain one.


----------



## DNL

The juniors in theory should be split if we go by the above posts? You can get U21s ranging from 5ft to 6ft5 give or take. Some will be 10st peeled some will be 15-16st in good condition. Doesn't sound fair tbh...


----------



## METAL

Vin, if that's howdy point came across then I didn't articulate myself as well as I'd hoped. You would have to be an idiot to say that ANY of the guys on the 202 Olympia stage are not genetically gifted. However, the fact is that some people's structure or genetics do not lend themselves well to bodybuilding. That is an unfortunate fact. All I was trying to say was that there will be an ideal "look" the judges want in the Classic class (as with every class), and just because someone doesn't fall into that mold shouldn't necessarily mean that extra classes need to be created so that it's "fair". Shall we at London 2012 have a 100m race for men who can run a sub ten seconds, another for those between 10.01-10.50 and then another for those over 10.5s... Just so it's "fair"? Now of course, I'm being padantic, but I'm just trying to make the point that not everyone can do well at something just because they want to. If you are not well suited to the look the judges want, then it is tough going, and all you can do is try to fight your genetic shortcomings and bring a competTive package.

Of course we should not scrap inter classes, I'm not even sure how I may have implied that?

Bodybuilding is not that popular mate. We on here may love it, but in the grand scheme

Of things it is not a well understood sport by the general public.


----------



## Magic Torch

The classics is devided in to high classes on the euro and world stage, its just here where it is added together.

I think the best thing to do in the UK for the finals is to do it over 2 days. Classics, juniors and Inters on one day and Ladies and Classes on the second day.

And yes I do think they give out too many invites to the finals I think it should just be the class winner. I like the elite view.


----------



## Guest

hilly said:


> true but a 6ft 7 guy at 109kg is going to have a different look completely to a 5tf guy at whatever his weight cut off is*. If you choose to compete in the classics then you have to take the good with the bad in regards to rules.*
> 
> *you have to judge each on their physique as both will have ups and downs.*
> 
> I agree with ure point about invitations. its a tricky situation. i feel some classes are just to big and as its the national finals invitations shoulkdnt be given out as often but if less invitations were given and people dont turn up then it could ruin the event.
> 
> However maybe if it invitations were not given out as often then the people that got them would no doubt compete due to knowing how hard it is to obtain one.


i agree with this 100%. it would be like a 5ft 8 guy sying its not fair to sprint against usain bolt as he is 6ft 4 and can take bigger steps. its tough sh1t at the end of the day!! the bottom line is if your good enough you will win regardless of height / weight. if your not train harder!! :thumbup1:


----------



## Raylike

May I question this train of thought with regards to the Masters Class.

I competed in this class at the finals. There was 26men of varying heights. I am 5"7' on a good day, and was stood next to a 6" plus guy on my right and on my left a man at least 5" 11'.

I can remember us hitting a double bi, with they elbows more or less at my head height or over.

Surely this would be a class where either height restriction would be best implemented?


----------



## jw007

METAL said:


> Vin, if that's howdy point came across then I didn't articulate myself as well as I'd hoped. You would have to be an idiot to say that ANY of the guys on the 202 Olympia stage are not genetically gifted. However, the fact is that some people's structure or genetics do not lend themselves well to bodybuilding. That is an unfortunate fact. All I was trying to say was that there will be an ideal "look" the judges want in the Classic class (as with every class), and just because someone doesn't fall into that mold shouldn't necessarily mean that extra classes need to be created so that it's "fair". Shall we at London 2012 have a 100m race for men who can run a sub ten seconds, another for those between 10.01-10.50 and then another for those over 10.5s... Just so it's "fair"? Now of course, I'm being padantic, but I'm just trying to make the point that not everyone can do well at something just because they want to. If you are not well suited to the look the judges want, then it is tough going, and all you can do is try to fight your genetic shortcomings and bring a competTive package.
> 
> Of course we should not scrap inter classes, I'm not even sure how I may have implied that?
> 
> Bodybuilding is not that popular mate. We on here may love it, but in the grand scheme
> 
> Of things it is not a well understood sport by the general public.


Nice post

Unsure why you would want to "dumb down" for lack of a better term some of the already "lesser" or smaller for lack of better terms, classes

As a person that goes to shows and can appreciate a good physique, thats just what i want to see, freaky physiques..

As such, i tend to spend most of my time in bar until the bigger dudes come on later in show

But thats my personal preference

I wouldnt go to a show that just consisted of classics and stuff, TBH I dont think many would thats why even tho classics have biggest numbers of competitors, a stand alone classic show in this coutry I doubt would be a successfull event


----------



## Guest

jw007 said:


> Nice post
> 
> Unsure why you would want to "dumb down" for lack of a better term some of the already "lesser" or smaller for lack of better terms, classes
> 
> As a person that goes to shows and can appreciate a good physique, thats just what i want to see, freaky physiques..
> 
> *As such, i tend to spend most of my time in bar until the bigger dudes come on later in show*
> 
> But thats my personal preference
> 
> I wouldnt go to a show that just consisted of classics and stuff, TBH I dont think many would thats why even tho classics have biggest numbers of competitors, a stand alone classic show in this coutry I doubt would be a successfull event


same here! 

apart from weight classes what more can make it fairer? an 'athlete' with long limbs is gonna struggle to gain the 'real size' on them so to speak that your lee preists will get but thats just tough imo.


----------



## Ex-SRD

Vin said:


> My point regarding the 202 class was simply to point out that if they saw fit divinding in 2 weight classes at that level why not at amateur level?
> 
> At international level even the Masters classes (o40 and o50) have weight classes.
> 
> Now i understand it's not feasible introducing weight division in every class at a national finals, surely makes sense doing it for a class (classic, bodyfitness) that is on the up and can attract more competitors.
> 
> Again this is just my opinion.
> 
> And yes they do hand out way too many invites...but then again there are way too many qualifier that needed!


You think there are too many qualifiers?


----------



## 3752

Ex-SRD said:


> You think there are too many qualifiers?


if you look at the amount of competitors at the finals and the fact it has been split over 2 days then there are either to many qualifiers or the UKBFF are handing out to many invites.....

NABBA have alot of entries to the British Final but they manage to do it over one day and every single competitor who makes the final gets a call out, even when there are 20+ on stage this does not happen at the UKBFF finals.....so something has to be done....maybe splitting the classes over the 2 days doing pre-judge and show on Saturday for Classic, Seniors, Juniors and inters then Sunday everyone else??


----------



## chem1436114520

ive just got to looked @ the score sheets for the super heavies , and not being disrespectful to dean who got 2nd but how does he beat the guy who got 3rd in rd 1 , the symmetry round , the guy who got 3rd sym was faultless .


----------



## METAL

Vin, I'm not sure the Olympia comparison is a great one mate. They have one devide, look at the open classes we have at the finals. U70's, u80's, u90's, u100's, SHW and classics. Add into that nearly the same weight classes in inters, 2 masters categories and a junior class. Surely that is enough for anyone with any talent for the sport to be able to fit into?

Joe, good point mate. I think that would be a real concern if there were to be a class split for the finals. Let's be honest, it's a pretty repetitive sport, and unless you are a hardcore fan, there is a good chance you will go to watch the most freaky guys... That could leave attendance for the earlier classes quite sp****.

In terms of number of qualifiers, I don't think having a lot is a bad thing. It means new people will more likely go to watch if they only have a 20min drive verses a 3 hour drive! For me, it would be ideal to have 12 qualifiers, the winner from each goes to the finals and that's it. Or, 10 qualifiers with the winners going to the finals and then 2 wildcards per class. That way, you have a look at everyone (who should all be good enough to be there!) and then chop 6 in the morning to leave you with your placers in the evening.


----------



## GBLiz

Magic Torch said:


> The classics is devided in to high classes on the euro and world stage, its just here where it is added together.
> 
> I think the best thing to do in the UK for the finals is to do it over 2 days. Classics, juniors and Inters on one day and Ladies and Classes on the second day.
> 
> .


 :thumbup1:

like like like!!!!


----------



## GBLiz

Ex-SRD said:


> You think there are too many qualifiers?


i'm not sure...there are a lot based around midlands / south compared to nabba. However, if only class winners got the invite, then it wouldnt create too many invites and would all be ok.

having said that- only 9 juniors at the finals!! :confused1:


----------



## GBLiz

chem said:


> ive just got to looked @ the score sheets for the super heavies , and not being disrespectful to dean who got 2nd but how does he beat the guy who got 3rd in rd 1 , the symmetry round , the guy who got 3rd sym was faultless .


im rapidly coming to the conclusion that people have entirely different opinions on symmetry.......even sticklers for SHAPE have different ideas about what is right and wrong!


----------



## Dagman72

From my point of view, I only went on the Sunday and it was just to long a day, come the heavies a lot of people had gone home.

I don't know if people agree but on that Sunday maybe there should just be 6-8 finalists and only 3-4 posing routines this would then allow more time for all the individual weight classes etc without the constant rushing and would be nice to have a guest poser considering it was the final.

Also the company stands were charging more than you would pay on the internet, no wonder they did not do a roaring trade - surely they could of charged less (imo).


----------



## 3752

chem said:


> ive just got to looked @ the score sheets for the super heavies , and not being disrespectful to dean who got 2nd but how does he beat the guy who got 3rd in rd 1 , the symmetry round , the guy who got 3rd sym was faultless .


that is strange as Ali like you say has great symmetry....


----------



## Team1

any links to the score sheets?


----------



## Magic Torch

http://www.ukbff.co.uk/pdfs/UK_BRITISH_FINALS_RESULTS_2010.pdf


----------



## PRL

Pscarb said:


> that is strange as Ali like you say has great symmetry....


Ditto. It really stood out that Ally symmetry and shape was on par with Alvin's

Dean has made some great improvements though. Even going for vacuum poses with Ally.


----------



## Ex-SRD

Thanks for your feedback, to my question folks. The MT show which I co-promote is one of the two new qualifiers from last year (the other was Harry Ogg in Scotland) and we were still busy (especially considering England vs Germany!); so people still want to compete. The UKBFF have said no more shows for now though.

Some people want to try to push the sport forward: without shows we can't do that. Catch 22 I guess.


----------



## rocky666

thought the superheavies was the worst its been for a while. No daz ball no stuart core. Hats off to big dean mcteirnan 2nd place huge physique and very gracious to alvin when he won


----------



## Tinytom

Heavys is a suprise. from the judgin looks like the real battle was between 2 and 3 not 1st and 2nd.


----------



## BARNY

The judges preffered Haroldas's 80% to my 100%. No problem! Hummer or Ferrari?? Come Grand Prix i will make thing perfectly clear lol!

On that score sheet its all totals added up, it doesnt give much to go on really. The 'round 1' was saturdays show. I didnt pump up for this, just whent out cold, got oil on and straight out, hense the lesser points i suppose.I dont really see much point in busting a gut. When your ready your ready, cant really get more ready than that lol!

However, sunday is judged from scratch..now this is when things gets serious. Yes i pumped up like a mutha flunka. My condition improved from saturday and i tightened up even more. Sunday is when things count, not saturday. People get confused about this. Anyhow...Haroldas is phenominal athlete, i knew i was biting off more than i could chew but i am not scared of anyone so i took him on...apples and oranges, people favored me that day, judges favored Haroldas. Congratulations to him and Alvin well done chaps.


----------



## Team1

Very big of you Barney. Onwards and upwards mate and get tore in for te Grand Prix. Love your attitude. All the best


----------



## DNL

BARNY said:


> The judges preffered Haroldas's 80% to my 100%. No problem! Hummer or Farrari?? Come Grand Prix i will make thing perfectly clear lol!
> 
> On the score sheet thats just all totals added up, doesnt really give much to go on really. The 'round 1' was saturdays show. I didnt even pump up for this, just whent out cold just got oil on and straight out, hense the lesser points i suppose. Dont really see much point in busting a gut. If your ready your ready, cant really get more ready lol! However, sunday is judged from scratch..now this is when it gets serious. Yes i pumped up like a mutha flunka for this one. My condition improved from saturday and tightened up even more. Sunday is when it counts, not saturday. People get confused about this. Anyhow...Haroldas is phenominal athlete, i knew i was biting off more than i could chew but i am not scared of anyone so i took him on...apples and oranges, people favored me that day, judges favored Haroldas. Congratulations to him and Alvin well done chaps.


Good post.


----------



## Bucknut

BARNY said:


> The judges preffered Haroldas's 80% to my 100%. No problem! Hummer or Ferrari?? Come Grand Prix i will make thing perfectly clear lol!
> 
> On that score sheet its all totals added up, it doesnt give much to go on really. The 'round 1' was saturdays show. I didnt pump up for this, just whent out cold, got oil on and straight out, hense the lesser points i suppose.I dont really see much point in busting a gut. When your ready your ready, cant really get more ready than that lol!
> 
> However, sunday is judged from scratch..now this is when things gets serious. Yes i pumped up like a mutha flunka. My condition improved from saturday and i tightened up even more. Sunday is when things count, not saturday. People get confused about this. Anyhow...Haroldas is phenominal athlete, i knew i was biting off more than i could chew but i am not scared of anyone so i took him on...apples and oranges, people favored me that day, judges favored Haroldas. Congratulations to him and Alvin well done chaps.


Fair play to you Barney.....mucho respecto :rockon:


----------

